# IUI Friends Part 21



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello my sweeties, here is our home, lets hope it carries on from KJ's amazing news and that Starr you get the job on Tuesday  

Cathy love the latest picture of gracie

Love to all Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOh i'm the first to post !!    

Just wanted to pop on to say got my hysteroscopy in the morning (hopefully) so will be back on as soon as i've stopped throwing up for the aenesthetic(sp??) !!!

Hopefully should be back homw tommorow pm..

Love to all 
xxxxxxxxxx

Ps Candy the 2nd interview is friday!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow then Starr


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Opps Friday, sorry Starr


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy    to you too xx  oh and 1   for J x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

oh and for Struthie too  

         for all xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning everyone   hope you are all well & happy today.
Starr - Great news about your 2nd interview  it's sounding good isn't it. Walsall isn't too far away from me, just a couple of junctions but be careful because the people in the Black Country talk really funny, nearly as funny as Jilly   Wishing you lots of   
Jess -         not long to go now my lovely just another 2 sleeps.
Julie - Blimey   just a few days until devil woman does one, great news   Hope you had a good weekend.
Jilly -                 
KJ -   to your friend too, a double whammy of good news!
Cathy - What a fantastic pic of you & Grace   she is beautiful. Nice to see you back.

Back later ladies,

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, it's bad news from me - had awful AF pains yesterday, very weepy/hormonal, all my nails have broken off - all the usual signs of AF for me, so tested first thing this am - supposed to be 84% accurate & it's a BFN.

No real surprise, just totally gutted.  Of course I'll test again on Weds but don't hold your breath!

Sorry no personals, just too fed up.

Jess xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oh Jess so hoping this is not true    

Sending you tons of   and    

Praying for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess
           
I AM holding my breath & I am NOT singing yet!
        
AF hasn't arrived yet sweetheart, please don't give up.
            

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG BIG HUGS jess, I'm with Erika, it aint over yet hunny, so sending over emergency supplies of         and             

starr - hope all goes well today and it actually goes ahead!!

julie - ooh I'm counting with you! think we should have a leaving party on here for her last day?

think we're almost back down to earth now 

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh and anyone else care to comment on this....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70691.0


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr 
 sorry hun, mentioned your job & forgot to mention today!! Sending you lots of       for op today, hope all goes well & that you don't feel too poorly afterwards.

Take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Starr - hope today wasn't too bad for you & you're at home resting. Good luck for the job interview on Friday.
Jess -      for your test on Wednesday, please do not think it's all over yet.
Julie - not long now until a certain someone leaves 
Hello to Erika,KJ,Molly,Holly,Candy,Struthie and everyone else not mentioned (it's going to take me a while to catch up again).


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

BunBun -   hello stranger, how are you?

Scan went well, 14 follies, ec 10.30am Weds     

Have a good evening all.

Erica.xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Well done Erika. Good luck for Wednesday


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh fourteen follies thats  Erika

 to bunbun, hope alls well with you

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

All's fine in the BunBun household. We've finally managed to start the homestudy  We've had our initial meet with new sw & dh had his solo interview on Friday and I've got mine on Wednesday. This sw seems to be on the ball & has booked all visits so we should be finished on 14th Dec. I've got an informal chat with the head of local school on Friday to see if I can go in & get some more experience working with children.Best of all we're hoping for a very happy St Valentines day - panel date.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh well done, you are really cracking on..only 4 months to go  hopefully see you in chat on thurs....

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah thought I was alone   thanks ladies.
BunBun - Wishing you all the  in the world you sound very orgainsed & raring to go. Hope you get the same result as KJ   I'm sure you will & we'll all be celebrating Valentines Day with you.
KJ - Does your head feel like this  after all the celebrations. Bet it's lovely up there on  
Julie -     you won't be that far behind me hunny, happy d/r.

Erica.xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ - Hope you have better luck getting in this time. I think you only found me in there last time.  I may well be late as it's our wedding anniversary tomorrow but dh won't be home so we'd planned to go out on Thursday instead (trip to the cinema).


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Starr - hope you are feeling ok after your op hun.  Wishing you loads of luck for your interview.      

Jess - I so, so hope you are wrong hun.  I was convinced af was on her way.....would have bet money on it...all the symptoms were exactly the same.  Thinking of you and sending you so much        and big  

Erica - super follies hun....loads of luck for Weds...wil be thinking of you...   

Loads of love and    to everyone else...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just thought I would pop on quickly as megan is in her bed, but she is still crying bless her, will have to go and give her another bottle in a minute

Sair - How are you doing?  Has the news that it is twins sunk in yet?

Jess - Really hoping it is not all over for you.  I really thought AF was on her way for me when I got my BFP, and I was also bleeding as well, sending lots of      your way

Erica - Good news on the 14 follies, wishing you all the best for egg collection on Wednesday will be thinking of you

Julie - How are you doing Hun, thanks for your texts.  Not long now until the devil woman goes on maternity leave

Starr - Hope today went well for you, and also good luck for your interview on Friday.     

KJ - Is it all starting to sink in yet?

Holly - How are you doing?

Candy - Hope both you and Jacob are well

Right had better go, ..... monitor has gone quiet for a few minutes so hoping Megan has gone to sleep .... spoke too soon, off to give Megan another bottle.  Weigh in day tomorrow for Megan, think we are going to hit the 6lb mark!!!

Catch up with you all later

Moomin and Megan

xxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hoping so very much that you are wrong jess and that it isn't all over for you.  the clinics given a test date of wednesday and we're all praying for a different result for you.  i was all emotional, (well wholely pi**ed off actually), hated the world, hormonal, about to give up on fertility and even bleeding brown and red (sorry tmi!!) on my third iui, and i got a bfp on my clinic test date.  so no giving up just yet, what about the other 16%!!?................    and a big   to you.

erika you go follie queen.

julie how is the injecting going?  all swell i hope?  hope the blood test goes ok   

love and hugs to you all.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

So soz have been awol again.  I had a busy weekend with my sister and BIL which was fab but then came down with revolting tummy bug which kept me in bed or on the loo from Sunday night til Monday night.  As chance would have it I've not been able to go to my first two days of temp job... ooops    and that means less funds to spend on summer shoes  

Jess - have p'md you but sooooooooo hoping that CR's right and hanging on to that 16% for you with both hands   

Moomin - sounds like you are v busy!!  Little M's growing up big and gorgeous so quickly 6lbs is great!!

CR - glad you've got those canoes in the garage... you never know when you might need them with global warming looming    Hope the days aren't creeping away too fast for returning to work..... eeek!!!

Starr RESULT!!!  Well done you!!!!!!!  Hope so very much that you're feeling ok after Monday's apptmt and you got good news from there too!!  Good luck for the next round    

Hey Bunbun   Heaps of   for the next steps for your journey too.  It all sounds like it's coming together really well!!

KJ - see how much you are loved    Words can't describe how delighted we are for you after all you've done for so many of us   ooh and BTW you defo fit both criteria's for the article!!  But - how very dare they!!!

Erica - have p'md you too but sending you more   for Weds!!!  It's soooo going to be worth it!

Struthie - look at you with your little steps forward and thinking about new avenues   One day at a time and hope it's all going to come together for you sunshine 

Catwoman - hope you've had a wonderful time away and you're back all rested and looking gorgy and nothing at all like a small horse with scarves made from it's nethers  

Cathy - a lovely pic of you two gorgeous gals.  Grace looks so bright eyed and bushy tailed!  How's you doin hun?

Molly - hope you didn't work too hard at the weekend.  All good there sweetheart  

Julie - a party is v good idea!!  I say the first day at work without her would be ideal!!  Hope the kitchen is getting more sorted by the day.  How are you feeling - so far so good?  oooh and thanks for pm  

Hi Sair  - hope you're not too tired hunny!

DH has just phoned to say he's had a warning from his boss to say that work is going to be v busy from now until Christmas.... hmmmph.  Not happy about that particularly because if he's not there then he's at cricket so I've suggested that cricket may have to go... surprisingly he's agreed he will monitor it.  It wouldn't be so bad if we lived in our own place but this renting malarky with no where private to sit in the sun without being bothered by our nosy neighbour is really getting on my nerves and of course not being able to have all our stuff sorted from boxes etc etc.... Once Christmas comes and we know what's what with tx etc then we will have to decide to either increase our budget, build or put up with something cheaper and redecorate....  moan, moan whinge.  Guess I'm getting frustrated at having my life on hold.... but not long to go Holly....

I'll be at work from tomorrow onwards but I'll do my best to jump on and post in the evenings.  I'll definitley be reading tho!!

 to all
H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jess honey...it's so hard when your body is giving you such strong signs. Am so hoping for good news. xx

Holly ooh nasty bug go away..  Poor you coming 2nd fiddle to work then cricket!!  I'd put my foot down... how could he resist you    

Erika good luck for 2morrow honey xxx

Moomin.. Megan is just beautiful and you sound so in love... xx

Julie glad to see the downreggin blues have not hit you.. yet!!

KJ still grinning eh    

As for me... op went fine... only 3 attempts to get the drip in..my viens hide at the sight of any needles . All was fine nothing major to see.. got to book an appointment to see the consultant next week. Been a bit sick so far and a bit sore but not too bad 

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just popping on to send in more supplies for jess
                                             

julie 8 days 8 days   

starr - glad all went well 

I've got poorly pooch  dunno whats up with him, going to vets at 12.20. he's been really lethargic since sat, non stop sleeping, eating ok but not drinking unless i force him (by putting tuna in the water lol) keeps licking his paws over and over, and last night he barked and barked at me till i put his cushion back in his crate (he has it in the living rm in the evenings) and it was only 9pm. its all very odd, at first we thought he's just worn himself out at the beach but not sure now...cant put my finger on it so thought we'd best get him checked over...

exciting news here.when ****** on thurs eve i phoned my friend in the US to tell her the good news. i was trying to persuade her to come and visit soon as her youngest is another godson of ours and we havent seen him for 5 years. got a message on the answerphone saying they are all (5 of them eeek!) arriving on 22nd Dec so boy am i going to HAVE to get in the you know what spirit this year!! have to say its the first time i've looked forwrd to it in a loooong time (but its still too early to talk about it    OKAY) hoping that my neighbour (whose dh left her) will let us use her house as she's going to OZ for xmas..would be very convenient indeed if she agreed)

right best fly

mwahs all round but esp to Jess 

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all having a good day.  Just a quick one but wanted to say:

Erika - Thinking of you for tomorrow and sending you loads and loads of     .  It's all looking really good so far.

Jess - Sorry things aren't sounding so good - I hope you're okay.      for that 16%.

KJ - Has it sunk in yet?!  Hope Caleb gets well soon.

Starr - Glad interviews went well and operation yesterday.  Rest up!

Holly - Hope you are feeling better now - any excuse not to start work!  It'll be worth it for all those lovely summer shoes though!

Julie - Hope you're okay and the injecting isn't too traumatic.  Only 8 days!!


Big hellos to everyone else - Molly, Sair, Moomin and Megan, Candy, CR, Shazia, Kelly and co.


No news from me really.  Waiting to hear back from GP/fertility clinic to see when we can start NHS IVF - hopefully soonish.  Feeling very PMT-ish and emotional right now though - at this time of the month I'm never quite sure why I put myself through all this, but I'm sure I'll be more perky in a day or two.

Love Rachel xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

GO JULIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

I think you were remarkably restrained!!

ps Rachel hope the pmt goes away soon. Me and Dh have our worse rows around then !! xx

pps Mwah to Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right it's   &   from me my lovely ladies.
Not sure when I'll post again, no computer at home so it's a case of when I can get round to use my sisters. I will be thinking of you all     & hoping for more good news when I next log on.

I'm off work now until Monday 30th it wasn't planned but hey ho   I booked off the rest of this week as holiday because I knew when ec would be following my d/r scan & past performances. I also wanted next week & had saved holiday to cover this but someone had booked it off so knowing I'd be refused it I went to see my GP. I have done 2 years of fertility tx, IUI, IVF & ICSI & work know nothing. I covered everything with holiday where possible so this will be my first lot of sick leave although I still feel   Anyway my GP said some believe resting helps others don't but as it is my last fresh cycle she didn't want me to look back & say "what if" so she is going to sign me off from Friday for a week.

I'll keep in touch via text & am hoping for good news tomorrow from you Jess          my thoughts will be with you, very much so   

Just a few personals before I go..........................
Jilly -       hope you behave whilst I can't post, girls keep her in line please  she can be very naughty when I'm not here to control her. Will bombard you will texts over the next week or so, don't care whether you want them or not  
Julie -   well done you for putting up with that bint for so long, days to go hun, days to go. Of course you can do the job & better I imagine which is why she is nasty & jealous. Take care  with d/r & I'll be in touch over the next few days.
Moomin & CR - Any chance of some babydust from those gorgeous babies of yours please   I appreciate all the help I can get.
Holly - Ah sweet, hope that nasty tummy bug has gone   Of course you feel frustrated at the moment but hey great things coming your way over the next couple of months. New home, new baby      
Rachel - Hope you feel perky again soon   pmt is the pits isn't it. Also hoping you get that green light soon, there's a place free on the rollercoaster   
Starr - Glad yesterday went well & that you don't feel too bad   Sending you lots of   for cons appt next week.
KJ - Big loves to Caleb, hope he's ok      & gets better soon. Lovely news about your friends & CHRISTMAS     yes I said CHRISTMAS    I said it because I CAN & I can't get into trouble because I won't be here    

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie you're a darlin'
I will pass my news on via yourself & Poops  who keeps going AWOL     despite being a lady of leisure!!

Think I'll just squeeze in a last      for KJ I'm feeling a bit   

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - wishing you all the best for tomorrow and sending you lots of baby dust your way.

                                   

Megan also sends you some to!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

seems to be something wrong with the site..all sorts of red icons keep popping up and flashing on screen, anyone else see them? might have to complain to big boss man, its really irritating 

Erika - good luck tomorrow hun..make sure you keep us properly informed at all times..maybe get julie to do it, Jillys a bit  and might get muddled with the details

vet didnt know what was wrong with caleb either, tho he did have very full glands you know where  poof did they smell   she's given him a jab of antibotics to cover all ills and says to take him back if he's not better in a couple of days. he's stilll lookin sorry for himself tho was pleased with a trip to the station to drop daddy off to go to ipswich 

byeee gotta go eyes hurting
kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry julie forgot to mention your evil, foul, malicious, selfish, b*tchy, nasty, FAT, ignorant, mean, despicable, horrendous, unbelievably rude and extremely* SMUG* boss. well done you for letting it out, better out than in, but now you must just breathe darling breathe....

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

REAL quickie as up to my eyes but wanted to catch the lovely Erica to say Good Luck tomorrow hun...               I will be wearing my orange knickers!!!   

Also Jess -            Really hoping and praying with all my might that it was too early to test and that you get that BFP....as the others have said, you just never know!

Julie -     Good on ya honey - bet that's put a flea up her ****!!!!  Hope you're okay on the dr-ing. 

Starr - hope you're okay after op. 

 to KJ, Holly, Candy, Jilly, Moomin & Megan, Rachel, Sair, CR, BunBun and all you lovelies....
Rushing to post this before Erica goes.....byeeeee!

Love Molly
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly -  sweetheart, where have you been   Hope you are well & I appreciate you wearing your orange knickers, I won't be wearing any   
Jilly -       how many days!! Good to have you back buddy, put a cushion down your knickers cos boy is KJ gonna  your   
Moomin - You're a poppet, thank you for the   from you & the gorgeous Megan. Any news on the next meet? I want my cuddle!!
KJ - Hope the jab does the trick for poor Caleb     & Jilly said you wanted a few more             You're right about Jilly she's   & not just a bit!

Erica.xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica hope this gets to you before you go.

Good luck tomorrow sweetpea. Hoping for really good news. Make the most of your time off and remember...............visualise, visualise, visualise!!! I swear by it.

Loads of        

Shazia xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie - well done girl!! Bet that shut her up, was it infront of the lovely colleague? Hope so. Stupid old cow. If you've put money in her collection ask for it back!

KJ Poor Caleb, hope the antib's do the job and he is right as rain in a couple of days. 

Holly hope you feeling better soon, theres a store full of shoes with your name on them so get down there!!

Rachel lovely to hear from you, pooey about the pmt though xxx

Jilly hows it swinging?? I see you have already got your   pants on!!! So good to have you back. xxx

Big snogs to Jess wherever you are. Thinking of you so much     

Moomin xxxx's to the gorge Megan.

Hello to Molly, Sair, CR, Starr (glad things went well hun on both fronts), Catwoman, Kelly (you home yet?) and all I've missed.

As for me still hanging on in there. Went to see midwife yesterday and she has confirmed that she also thinks I am suffereing with SPD (have thought this for ages but was told it was just softeneing ligaments which is always worse second time around!!) She has referred me to the physio but it is unlikely I will get to see her before the event, but its still worth going as will need it after anyway. Am a bit cross with myself that didn't persue it earlier but hey ho. Also b/p has been raised today which is also a bit worrying as had pre-eclampsia with Toby but am keeping an eye on it. Keep being told to take it easy but bit difficult with a 5 yr old!!! Still not long to go now..............................

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

KJ.... 
 CHRISTMAS
     

Poor Caleb.. hope he's feeling better soon !!

Erika enjoy your time off.. looking forward to hearing all the good news from naughty Poops and Fiesty Julie !!

Molly   

xxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

I've most probably missed you but all the best for tomorrow Erika    
Julie - what a horrible woman  good on you for saying that to her.
KJ - poor caleb hope he starts to feel better soon.
Shazia - not long to go now.
Moomin - so sorry that I haven't said congratulations on the birth of Megan before. 
Big hello to everyone else. Feeling sorry for myself today as   arrived and dh has forgotten what today is


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Just to say hi, am around, reading posts, too low to post much, also hanging out on relationships board and I love you guys all so much.
Thanks for just being here in the dark times and sorry for not being very supportive back.
Love,
Perky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - Glad all went well for you yesterday

KJ - Hope Caleb is better soon, oh and here are some more red icons for you .....                            Infact going to start christmas shopping soon (only because October pay will be my last full pay packet!!!)

All well here in Moominland .... not so tired today.  Had Megan weighed today at baby clinic and she is now a very healthy 6lb 6oz - have updated my picture for you all as well

Right off to make up some  bottles for the night.  Going into work tomorrow to show off Megan to everyone, looking forward to going in knowing that I don't have to do anywork!!!

Catch you all laters


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess - a bucket, a truck and a train load of     from across the seas from me too sweetheart.  We all love you and are hoping with everything for good news today  

Erica - same goes for you darlin.  I know you won't get this now, but sending the message out there I know it'll be picked up on your radar  

Julie - have pm'd you but just to say again - SO VERY PROUD!!!  ooh you've just posted. Don't worry darlin, she'll forgive you once she sees her Mummy's face again and it will be good to find out what's behind this problem  

Starr - great to hear that all is ok and you're just as lovely inside as on the out    It will be good to have that cons apptm and get those next steps sorted ^sun^  Good luck for you tomoz   

KJ - daren't mention the C or X word.........   but will be sooo much fun this year and of course next!!  Hope C cheers up now he's had a shot in the   poor love.

Moomin - how lovely taking Megan into work today!!  Hope that all goes well!!

Shazia - sounds like you're really gonna have to take it easier sweetness.....  Toby's gonna have to do some serious DVD watchin  

Jillypops - they're meanies but that doesn't make us all like that.... do hope you're gonna look after Erica's cat while she's away  

Rachel - oooh huns - you just never can tell     and a big   too

Molly - lovely to see you on your flying visit  

First day at work... all well... it went fast - phew!  Nice enough bunch but sadly no one to fill the new friends blank ..... ahhh well.... thank goodness for you lot!!!

xx's
H


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah thanks loves.  There's hardly any evening at all when you work is there?!!  What am I like!!

xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie - congratulations on your promotion!  Get you!  Of course you can cope with it - you've coped with her through all her *****iness without decking her, so proof indeed!
Hope the jabbing's going well  

Erica - bum, I've missed you!  Well, HUGE good luck wishes - really hoping that it's 3rd time lucky for you guys.                                                            

Holly - thank you soooo much for all your kind messages - you are a top chick!  Hope those solicitors are behaving themselves!  
I used to work at a very stuffy solicitors, years ago & it was fab cos they had a tea lady who came round every afternoon with tea & cakes for everyone - must have cost the company a fortune cos there were 150 of us!

Hope DH has seen sense about the cricket!!!  My DH was roped into playing football again on Sunday - he was a bit fed up cos when he got there he was sub!!! Only played 20 mins!!  

KJ- hope Caleb is feeling perkier today.  Hope DH enjoyed the match - lots of goals but not quite the right result!  We can't afford to go anymore cos of all the ivf - but when they play badly I'm secretly quite relieved!


Well, no real surprise from me - it is yet another BFN.  I dreamt I'd be typing a great big BFP, complete with colour & movement, but hey, that really would be ridiculous!

Feel a bit numb really, don't think I've fully accepted the implications - got to face them at school tomorrow.  

One particularly annoying teacher always puts her arm round me (in half Nelson stylie) & says "Jess, how are you?, no really how are you?" - she's highly likely to get a smack in the mouth!!!!  I know she means well but it's so bloody annoying!

And then there will be those who say "Think yourself lucky, mine are just a pain", and then of course, the really wise ones who will say "I bet now you've stopped trying it will happen naturally"!    

I shall try hard to smile sweetly & agree!  Thankfully it's only 2 days til Half Term - phew!


Anyway, thank you so much for being understanding & not saying such stupid, crass comments!!

Love to all, especially Molly & the others I've not done personals for - head a bit fluffy today!
Oh, & good luck Shazia - hope that baby pops out soon! (Not sure that's what actually happens!!!)

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jess honey so sorry xxxx I'm not sure what to say to help you... but am thinking of you loads and sending you loads and loads of love. 
Please don't feel you have to be strong all the time.. you are allowed to grieve for your loss. Ignore the stupid people at work.. do you have to go in this week??... can't you wait till after half term. If not grit you teeth and get through the next 2 days..  Look after yourself and dh.. love to you bith xxxxxxxxxx

Holly pah to the no special friends at work..... don't they knwo who YOU are ?? xx

Shazia Come ON baby !!

KJ Hope Caleb is feeling more himself this morning! xx

Perky and Bun Bun sorry you're both feeling so down... We're always here if you want to let of steam ! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Well my week of leisure starts proper today... gonna go and get my hair done this avo... lots of chocolate brown/golden and blondish highlights!! Still feeling a bit dozy (NO COMMENTS!) so will walk.. it's only round the corner... 2morrow i've got my 1st accu appointment. 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

oh btw
Katherine... got 3 xmas pressies already   ... mind you still got about 30 to go... big families and loads of god kids!!

Megan looks beautiful...you and Richard must be so proud!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Jess so sorry for you - don't know what else to say apart from we're all here for you. Take care of yourself 
Julie - hope Angel gets on ok today.
Starr - enjoy the rest of your week.
Hello to KJ,Holly,Molly,Shazia,Moomin,Perky and anyone else I've missed.
DH rolled in at 10.30pm & after checking through some bits that we've got to hand in today went    the penny had finally dropped & he said why on earth didn't I remind him that it was our anniversary short reply 'do I have to do everything' and 'why not check your mobile' as I'd sent him a text or two. He'd left the mobile in the car all day & the battery had died .
Now off to make sure house is ok & to prepare myself for sw's visit - not looking forward to this one.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jess darling I just want to do this on your behalf

               

I am so so sorry - life sucks. Sod school take the next couple of days off and look after number one.

Love you tons

Shazia xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey this is me...........



lol


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just want to send a big  to jess, i'm so sorry hun, i wanted you to be able to type those 3 letters with big dancing smilies too  i agree with the others..whats 2 days difference going to make to the kids just before 1/2 term? you'll get a good 10 days to get yourself more ready and feel stronger to deal with the silly comments

caleb is lots better, back to normal i'd say..took him to his class this morning (trying gun dogd again as agility has stopped for the winter) and he ran like the wind with the other dogs, loadsa swimming so i think he's recovered! still [email protected] at the retreive tho 

gotta fly, got big load of girls coming over tonight and need to make lasagne, 2 actually..bl00dy vegetarians 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - I am so so sorry,have pm'd you

Hey Kim guess what I have just been shopping and got DS's first CHRISTMAS PRESENT!

I don't like xmas much either but needs must!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey Starr this is me..........................


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ahh nesting eh!!    you !!

 and  and  and  and  ah cute

I know i've got too much time on my hands x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

You could call it nesting or a pig sty  

Am doing all in my power to bring this baby on, have tried everything so far except for  
and I was hoping not to have to get that stage!!!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I know it's a gift...

Hmm think it's time i got dressed pj's at 12.45pm not good....

(starr walks upstairs to check out her vast wardrobe   )

Will be back when properly attired!!
xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

You know the old ryhme about magpies.
One for sorrow
Two for joy
Three for a girl
Four for a boy
Anyone know what it is for six?


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

five for silver
six for gold
seven for a secret never to be told
eight a wish 
nine a kiss
ten is a bird you must not miss

Hope that helps, courtesy of google!!!

So much for my cleaning!!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for that Shazia - knew I could find you something to keep you busy 
So I'm going to get something gold.

 just seen a heron as well. What's going on today


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Maybe dh is really really feeling guilty about forgetting your anniversary bunbun!!!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Knowing the silly idoit that he is he will buy me something gold & will have forgotten I'm allergic to it


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Catch you all later as sw should be here any minute.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Good Luck Bun Bun.... lets hope all the magpies are for good luck      

Well you'll all be pleased to know i'm now washed and dressed and off to the hairdressers in a mo!  See you all later xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Ooh thanks Jilly. Send her my congrats and love and tell her to take it easy.

Fingers crossed for that call tomorrow.

Kisses to you too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fantabulous fifteen, you egg   sending cyber    for the pain

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Well done Erika.... wow 15 eggies....bet all the  are smiling now!!

Hope the pain is on its way out.. xx

Love a now brunette Starr xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Jess...    I am so so sorry.  Thinking of you loads.   to work....I don't think I'd bother this close to half-term!  Take care of yourself.......loads of love.......  

Erica - fabulous news....(please send her my love Jilly)  Will be willing those lil'  to be doing their thing!!  Hope you are not in too much pain hun.   and      

Sorry it is just a quickie.....have had parents evenings this week and a class assembly to organise so am pooped!!

Thinking of you all......much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jess - I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you didn't get a BFP - it seems so unfair.         I hope that at least half term gives you a chance to look after yourself.

Erica - sending you loads of        across cyberspace!!

Love to all

rachel xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya sorry been abit awol, had the flu and was in bed for a week, getting better now.

Erica sorry I missed you honey 15 eggs, sending you tons of   

Jilly I am here how are you sweetie, missed you tons.

Jess sending you a   so sorry honey.

KJ       what wonderful news.

I will be back on later to do more updates and try and catch up, at work and shouldnt be on here  .  Still waiting on my letter from the Glasgow Royal for IVF getting impatient now.

Katrina


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jilly... no not dressed again... interview is 2morrow!!  

Glad Erika is being well looked after! xxx

Katrina  welcome back, hope the letter comes soon!  

Rachel   Hellooooooooo. any news yet??

I've made my breakfast... weetabix with hot milk (i know baby food!) but i forgot the milk and now it's too hot to eat.. got no more milk to cool it down so got to wait... hmmm patience was never my forte!!

Off to acc later... will report back 

mwah to all xxxxxxx (esp Jess xx)


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok i'm getting in the shower now ------------------->


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good grief Jilly that must have been the longest you've ever been stuck for words!!!   

I am still here but nesting instinct seems to be sleeping today and the piggy monster has made an appearance as I have just managed to scoff TWO rounds of bacon sarnies with lashings of brown sauce!!! And do I feel sick - actually no!!  

All I have planned for today is maybe a little snooze later. Maybe I need to change my name to Starr - although I was dressed by 8.15 this am - unlike some!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Just to rub it in I was up and dressed by 7.30 this morning as was Megan!!!!  Done the housework, fed the baby!  Had breakfast, now waiting for the estate agent to come - no we are not moving just need to know what our house is worth.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Well Done Erika... great news honey...     

Jilly is she going to blast or day 2 transfer??


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OK i am shamed...       now fully dressed.. hair tidy... and make up....

Will do better 2morrow xxxx

Off to accu soon

love me xx

ps Shazia you are a cheeky


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Well done Erika   
Congratulations to all who were up early & dressed this morning


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Erika well done   ,


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Massive congrats to Erica - you go girl!!


You too Starr - make up aswell am impressed  

Shazia xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I am   at the hospital I was referred 4 weeks ago and not heard anything yet, so I called today and the secretary is on holiday last week and this week and no-one does her work so I have not been processed yet   so god knows when I will get my 1st appointment.  I hate all this waiting.

Katrina


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Katrina am so sorry.You'd think they'd be a bit more understanding when its fertility issues wouldn't you? If its any consolation I rang our hospital yesterday as Toby saw someone there at the beginning of August and was going to be referred to the consultant. As of yesterday I had had no appt letter through with the appt. (was expecting to wait ages for the appt but not for the letter!!) anyway was told by the secrertary that he had been re arranging his admin around or some such crap and that they had received the referral letter on the 24th August and it was waiting to be processed   . Anyway, lo and behold got a letter from them today with an appt for the 29th Nov. So am hoping that now you have rung and enquired you may get something first thing next week!

Chin up chicken xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya peeps..do i get a sticker too..i was up, dressed and marching across the fields in my wellies by 8.30am 

wow erika the eggstremely eggcellant eight   

mrs starr-lazy-bones - can we have a pic of the hair?

julie - poor you, hope you get a better nights sleep tonight...hope angel has a nice quiet cuddly evening with you

well tings are quite exciting here..couldnt post yesterday cos was fit to burst, feeling less like I'm about to pop now... sw phoned and told us of a potential match..2 little girls!!! their forms arrived this morning..i have read them and dh is reading them now. sw is coming over tomorrow to gives us more details. I'm all confused cos i wanted to feel like i knew right away if it was right or not and i dont feel one way or the other..i just dont know  dh and i need a big talk tonight. but its just SO NICE that they are already looking for us and we're not just in a file on the shelf..feels really good  

AND i just got a huge tax rebate today   i can breathe again, and go shopping 

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ that is sooooo exciting!!! Are we allowed to know any details of the girls ie ages? To be honest I don't think you need to know or feel anything  straight away its still so much to take in, but fantastic that it can happen this quickly.

  to you both

Shazia


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow KJ....Talk about speedy!!  I think that you have to realise that just because it doesn't jump up and hit you in the face straight away... doesn't mean it's not right.
Look at the circumstances and talk to DH...The s/w wouldn't have talked to you if they didn't think there was a good match... But if they're not right then thats ok too..
How exciting and of course your'e not stuck on shelf!!  Please can we have any details.... promise not to tell    
You will make the right choice for you and dh and them. 

Sending you both loads of love and     
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps promise to be up and ready before 9.00 2morrow x

pps will post hair piccie soon xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oooh, KJ - sounds really promising hun - really pleased for you both!  I imagine it would be hard to know if they're right straight away from reading the forms - but that it would be easy to tell if its a definite no....does that make sense?  If it's not a definite no, then it's a maybe - and you need to look into it further!  Bleeurgh...that sounds like a real ramble...sorry!   at tax rebate!

Erica -         - growing and dividing vibes for all those lovely embies and get well vibes for you too, sweetheart!  Thanks for the update Jilly - loved the pram story! 

Jess -  thinking of you loads and hoping you didn't get any crass comments today if you went back to work hun. 

Starr - good luck for tomorrow!    You must post a new piccie now so we can see your haircut! 

Julie - hope you're feeling better soon hunny  and that it's good news at the vet's for Angel. 

Holly - can't believe you're buying summer shoes already -seems like only yesterday you were wrapped up against the snow!  to the nosey neighbour...can't you put up a willow screen or something to hide behind while you're in the garden...something you can take with you when you move?? 

Shazia - bet your house is gleaming now, all ready for the new arrival.  Hope you enjoyed your snooze - make the most of it!

Katrina -  at the delay. So frustrating for you, hopefully you've gee-ed them up now.

Candy and Jacob   and  for Looby and  Katie.

 to Sair, Rachel, Struthie, Moomin and Megan, Cathy and Grace, Catwoman, BunBun, Perky and all other lovely ladies.

Kelly - hope all's well with you and you had a lovely holiday.  Have you told Ollie the good news yet?

Right, got to go...deadline day and fax has just rung with last few pages, so got to dash....

Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just had a long walk over the fields with dh to have discussions..we both are feeling the same but def want to find out more. have to be careful what i post, all i can tell is that they are 3 and 4 

molly that made perfect sense hun and exactly my thoughts

thank you for all being excited for me 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kim         I put my money on you both thinking no, but would like to find out more anyway as who knows...... 2 girls just imagine, Caleb will have to vet their boyfriends, early days lots of decisions, but if these two are not the ones, then the right one(s) is out there and by the looks of them matching you already, you might be a match to the whole south eastern list  C x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Starr - You're getting us all into bad ways   - Not to be outdone, I'm sat here in my pyjamas typing this - but it has gone 10pm so I think it's just about allowed!

Kim - I can't believe they've found a potential match already - such exciting news!  I agree with all the others.  I think it must be hard to feel or know anything straightaway, but as you find out more, hopefully you will be able to weigh up everything more easily.  Good luck with whatever decisions you come to.

Great news about Erika too -    

Julie - Hope you are okay and that Angel is getting better too.   for you both

Shazia - How are you feeling?  Not too uncomfortable hopefully!

Jess - Hope you are okay and that school hasn't been too bad

 to Molly, Holly, Moomin, Candy, Sair, Jillypops, perky, Bunbun, Catwoman and everyone else

I've been driving myself insane the last few days analysing AF pains - you would have thought I would have learned not to do this after 5 years, but no, apparently not!  I think I put so much faith in the clomid plus steroids approach working, and along with the first month I tried it, I feel like something very different (and painful!) has been going on this month.  I've had AF pains since last Friday and am now 17 days post-ovulation, so I was beginning to think maybe the cramps were some kind of bizarre pregnancy symptom, but I've started bleeding brown/clotty (Sorry TMI) blood today so yet again I have got my hopes up for nothing. I just find it so depressing as it just makes me think my problem must be some kind of implantation thing and that if that is the case IVF is not really ever going to be any good to me.  Need to get my Pollyanna head back on again............!!

Off to bed now - can't keep my eyes open any longer

Good night

Love from Rachel xx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

just wanted to post the following info i saw in a newspaper today.  you probably already know this, but i didn't do ivf so am a little naive in this area, but if it should help just one of you it will be worth the post!;

quote - later ivf embryo implants double the chances of a successful preg, says a leading fertility expert.  the procedure is more likely to work if embryos are grown for two or three days.  this is particularly good news for couples if ivf rules banning more than one embryos come into force.  the vast majority of clinics are transferring embryos when it's too early to be sure of the quality of the embryo.  that makes it a complete lottery.  the assisted reproductive clinic in london has the highest success rate in the country, prefers to grow embryos to the blastocyst stage, which takes around five days.  these views are backed up by a recent study at the essex fertility clinic which found a 50% success rate with later transfers, compared with a national rate of around 20%.

i left out some names in case i shouldn't post names.  but it was in a national newspaper.  tell me if i wasted time with this info, i just wanted to help!

dr holly - whilst we are talking medical, can you give me your opinion of a good or bad fsh level reading?  thanks nurse holly!!

love to you all, but big spez love to jess, erika and julie xxxxxxx  
ps kj good luck with big talk with dh.
pps i am still dressed at 11.45pm, do i get a big sticker, gimme gimme, gimmee


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello oh gorgeous ones!

Hey - how come no one told me Charliezoom had her beautiful baby girl? Such great news 

Jess doll - thinking of you plenty 

KJ - blimey they're not mucking about are they!! It's cos you're both fab and a real find!! Does it help you with your decisions if I tell you I got really big goosey shivers of the most excited kind reading your post  Understand completely the enormity of it and after having just come out the other side of a very stressful and worrying time it probably all seems a bit of a shock this early. Good luck with your decisions and a zillion    for it to be a smooth and straight forward time for you  And XLNT you have a shopping spree to look fwd to too! It just keeps getting better!!

Wonderful Erica news - soooo got a good feeling    Thanks Jilly!!

Julie - ooh darlin sounds like an awful night. Really hope that's the last of it now and you won't be seeing AF for a very long time. So hope Angel was ok when you collected her and you have a plan for getting her well again  for the tears... can understand totally.

Rachel - it's horrible this old roller coaster. Don't beat yourself up tho sugar, we all do it and it's because we have to keep that little flame of hope alive. So hoping that someone can explain that tx is an option for you by tweaking a few bits here and there to help keep things stable for you. Stamp your feet and make them listen to your fears and demand that they address it. Snuggles hun 

Starr - your hair sounds beautiful! Oooh and I defo need a sticker!! I'm always up and dressed while you lot lol around in bed!!! 

Shazia - you sound sooo chirpy! Not long now hunny   

Jilly - loved the pram story!! Can just imagine your worried face  Still a lady of leisure? How's your new life going?

Katrinar - so unfair isn't it  Hopefully you've stamped your feet and done like Shazia and now have a date!!!

Bunbun - hey there! Not sure if I've missed a posting or not... how did the SW visit go? Hope you still managed to celebrate despite your naughty DH's negligence!!

Molly - ahhh "that time of the month" rolls round way too quickly doesn't it! Hope all is well sweetie!! Yes - gorgeous weather here - unbelievable how quickly it changes.

CR - thanks for your post. It would appear that most clinics we girls are familiar with put embryo's back after day 2, generally day 3... Blastos can be a risky business but if there are plenty of embryos it's worth taking that risk because if they make it to day 5 then success is *almost* guaranteed. However if there is difficulty in getting a good number of embryos to start with, then it's safer to put them back day 2 -3 and hope that the natural environment will allow them to develop.

A consultant I spoke to about this said he felt that if an embryo didn't make it to blastocyst (day 5)then it was unlikely that it ever would have have survived be it in the uterus or not...  but who really knows as the artificial environment cannot mimic the conditions of the uterus entirely ...

With regard to FSH - 6-7 is v good, less than 10 is ok and over 10 can be a problem. Feel free to pm me if you want more info about this... I've got high FSH.... but have recently found out it's something other than what was expected that is causing it.

Hey lovely Canders - you ok hun 

Holly is in a particulary *issed off frame of mind with her mother but it's a long story and one I'm trying to work out how to approach. Job is horrid but guess I've only got 4 more days to plough my way thru. It's a long weekend here this one.... DH is playing cricket Sat and Mon tho  Hmph... good news is that it's going to rain on Monday  Sisters birthdays on Sunday (twins) so a little shopping to do and catching up with BIL & SIL, kids etc, househunting and cleaning..... Hope you all have fabulous Fridays!


H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

CR - Catwoman (where are you?!!!) had blasts - & look what happened to her!! Double trouble! 

It's only suitable for people who produce loads of eggs that fertilise & it does cost more (but probably worth it).  I did wonder if Erica's clinic might suggest it to them but I know it's their last go & you do have a risk of losing them all.

Some cons believe that the lab is not the best environment for them & that it's best to pop them back inside asap!

I think if I had produced lots of eggs I would take a gamble but never had the luxury!


Erica - what fab news hun!!!!  8 is absolutely brilliant!  There's got to be at least one perfect one in there!!

I was really bruised after EC this time - DH has a theory that your body knows what's coming after 3 goes & tenses up & your ovaries put up a bit of a fight!!  After my last go, think he might be right!! 

Had mega bruised bowel!!   Was terrified of going to the loo!   So thinking of you!   Will be worth it in the end & probably prepares you for pain of labour!!! 


KJ _ Fab news!  Just knew they'd whizz you to the top of the queue!  Somehow I'd pictured you with little boys - maybe that's just because of Max?  

I'm sure 2 little girls would be amazing but it does have to be right for you guys too - obviously it's ok to say "thanks but no thanks" - just not very easy when you've waited so long & it's bound to be a really tough decision - but hey, you've had a few of those in the past & always made the right one so trust your gut feeling!  

Julie - you are fab & lovely!!! So sorry about the "womb clearing"!!!! Sounds awful! I could do with it right now as AF is bit sluggish!!!  Not heard of that drug before - sounds bit violent! 

Hope Angel is now a bit perkier & her leg is ok.


Shazia - you do make me laugh!  Did you manage to resist the urge to   ?!!!! 

Jilly - great that you're back properly now!!  Please tell Erica I'm thinking of her & hoping she's sneaked my BFP! 


Well, I did go back to work yesterday - everyone was lovely, & the kids & parents had missed me so felt quite chuffed!!  Sad , I know!

Was ok but then kept getting panic attacks - managed to overcome them without anyone knowing - phew! (Been there before so developed a few "coping" strategies!!)

Felt bit bad cos everyone else had parents eve - my boss, bless him has re-arranged mine so they are partly during a school day BUT I've got 6hrs in one go!!!!!! 2 - 8pm on the Thurs we get back!!!!!!

Then had a literacy meeting at the high school & the head of literacy there finished by saying her little girl starts school in Jan so of course everyone started talking about their kids starting school - had to make a sharp exit before i blubbed!  

Thankfully i was having my bits waxed & didn't feel too guilty leaving for "another appointment"!!!

Anyway, quick update - DH & I have had long chat - both fed up with having crap life "on hold" - going to blow rest of the endowment money on holiday to the Maldives at Easter!

Might use pathetic frosty after Christmas (v slim chance of it de-frosting ok) & will consider using donor eggs in Moscow or Marbella!!! Have done tons of research on here.  Probably looking at Moscow.

I am finding it harder to give up than i thought I would - still, very early days!



Ooops look at the time - will be late for work!  Am going to pub after work & will drink, & drink, & drink ... & drink!  Hurrah!!!!!!!!!! Have missed it soooooooooo much!

Love to all
& BIG thank you for such lovely messages & kind words - you are all such v v special people.

MWAH MWAH,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

promise to catch up tonight, when back from seeing triciah, but wnat to wish starr good luck, did  get the date right lol xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Well am off in a bit on my long drive to Walsall... ta for the good luck messages..   

Julie hope Angel is ok today at home.. mind you it's a horrible day she's better off indoors.. both my 2 are!

KJ really hope the meeting with the sw goes well today. You will know honey, the right choice to make xxxxxx sending you both loads of love xx

Rachel aww honey... don;t beat yourself up... implantation can be done... xxxx

Oh the acupuncture was fab yesterday... he really knew his stuff.. After nearly an hour of questions he thinks that i've got a spleen/heart chi deficency( i know it's a bit over my head too ) But if that's the case it would cover my ibs, tiredness, no energy  etc. The other prob with this is that it causes r/c m/c and implantation problems. So maybe he can help. I'm going back on monday and he's gonna give me chinese herbs to regulate my cycle and encourage a warm uterus!! I think it's worth a go so we'll see what happens!

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good luck Starr today. Drive safely the weathers pants.

  

Jess you sound so positive. I know its still early days but you are a very brave lady and I       at your feet! So pleased to hear you have alternate plans as would be so upset if you stopped now. You will be successful I just know it! 
On a lighter note I managed to come to my senses over the   and opted for some nice fresh pineapple instead!! Would def recommend    

Julie glad to hear Angel is ok after her op and being looked after well by her mummy. Hope the t/f over to new server goes smoothly - if anything like the place I USED     to work at you could be offline for a week!!! Lets hope not.

Jilly you ok hun? Surely not stuck for words................     

Catwoman where are you?   

Holly very jealous of the weather its peeing down here and will prob continue all weekend   Sorry to hear things not great with mother and job. Just what you don't need, still sure some retail shoe therapy might help a little.

KJ hows the decision making going?

Erica       if its today, not sure if you going to blasts or not.

Katrina any news hun?

      to bunbun, sair, kelly, moomin, rachel, Molly, Candy, CR and all you other beautiful ladies.

Shazia


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

for Erika & your 6 embryo's. Well done.
Starr - hope your interview went well yesterday & the travelling wasn't too bad.
Julie - hope Angel is recovering. Sending five   from the 4 chinnies & the bird.
KJ - how lovely to hear about a possible match so soon. Follow your heart & if it doesn't seem right then it's not meant to be but if there is any possibilty that it's a maybe then find out more. I hope that makes some sort of sense. The right children are there waiting for you to be their lovely parents.  
Shazia - how's it going?
Jess - enjoy half term.
Hello to Holly,Molly,Jillypops,Candy,CR,Rachel,Moomin,Kelly and anyone else that I've missed.
My chat at the local school went well & I start helping out on a Monday morning when the children go back after half term. Also my meeting with sw went much better than I thought it would & no homework for me this week unlike DH . Panel date has now been moved from 14th Feb to 24th January   
Hope you all have a good weekend
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So much for my promises .... arghhhhh never did catch up and don't have time now, one of J;s friends mummys and daddys are over for lunch and DH who normally cooks     has a migraine so I have sent him to bed, me cooking ........ hmmmmm, think I will skip the planned chocolate fondues from the recipe book and do a simple cheesecake, just off to peel the veg so must keep this very quick.

Kim hope that you are feeling ok and this weekend wasn't too overwhelming for you, as Holly says you went from all that uncertainy and worry to wham bang, decision time x

Starr & Louby great to see you yesterday, hope that Katie enjoyed her party and got lost of lovely presents, not thats he needs anymore your house was as full as mine  

Jilly thank you so much for updating us about Erika, what a great start, have everything crossed for ET on Monday and that this is the one    

Bun, didn't realise you were embarking on adoption, good luck.

Julie, kisses to angel from me   

Molly, you do make me worry about you, you know, next time you have chance to post, please tell us how you are, have been very quiet, hope work isn't taking its toll on you

Ok so I never got round to posting this .... and its gone 1, they arrive at 1.30, after an unexpected visit from DH's parents, with sweet biscuits for J (making me put him donw for a nap very hard) I am back on schedule, just can't do any more personals C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my days have I messed you lot!!!!!!  

So much to catch up on so here goes!!!

Kj-fantastic news about being approved hunny,knew they would make the right decision. Cant believe they have found a match for you already,how cool is that.I cant even begin to understand how you both feel right now but I know you are smart enough to not jump in feet first before your ready.Whatever choice you make will be the right one hun and we are all here as ever to support you. So exciting!!!!How Caleb

Jess-I am so utterly soory that it didnt work for you hunny,I was really hoping I would come back to some good news for you,thinking of you loads.

Katrina-oh how annoying is it when they leave you hanging on like this,the key is to keep pestering them,its the only way!! 

Starr-glad your op went well hunny.And what fab news on your 2nd interview,everything is crossed hun.Just dont turn up for your first day at work in your pj's.

Kitty-Hi hun,welcome to the thread,the others are right that you might be best on the IUI turned IVF thread but you are more than welcome here hun,I always keep an eye out for you on the Notts thread.

Struthie-great to hear you are looking into adoption,look where its got the lovely Kj!!! Loads of luck sweetie,keep us posted!!

Moomin-so glad you have Megan home nice and safe.She must be enjoying her milk  great to hear she is putting on weight nicely. So happy for you both.

Bun Bun-Wow starting homestudy,loads of luck babe   lovely to have you back on here!!

Perks-sounds like you need tonnes of these hunny     

Shazia-Huge cobgrats on passing your driving test,well done you.As for the starting things off either do some ironing (apparently the gentle movements you do helps bring things on)I have got loads for you to practice on if ya like!!! Or go and drive over lots of speedbumps,worked a treat for me with Oli.Cant wait to hear your good news very,very soon.

Jilly-wohoo roll on Jan,loads of luck sweetie,it will be here before you know it!!

Erica-fab news on all those fandabbydozzie follies,and extra congrats on getting to blasts,Moomin had blasts and look where she is now   thinking of you loads                  

Julie-  at your boss!!! We all know you are gonna do the job better than her anyway,only 3 days left till she leaves    

Claire-Jezzuz 23 weeks,where did those weeks go.Funny you say that about the lines getting darker and it might be twinnies,someone else told me that too!!!Let you know tomorrow.  

Holly-hope you ok sweetie,sorry to hear its all abit    for you lately.Sending loads of warm snuggles.

Lily-hope your ok petal

Apologies for anyone I have missed,you lot have been so busy over these 2 weeks.

Well we had a lovely holiday but boy am I glad to be home!!!! I have been suffering from Nausea every day until about midday,then I just crave bacon butties   

Very nervous about the scan tomorrow,I really dont mind if its one or two as long as there is a lovely strong heartbeat and everything is where it should be.Dont think I will be getting much sleep tonight. It wont feel real till I see that screen tomorrow.

Right must go and eat my tea,love you all loads!!!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Glad you had a good holiday - have missed you      Good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you - text me when you come out


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Welcome back Kelly - good to have you back   Glad you had a lovely relaxing holiday but sorry to hear about the nausea - but it is supposed to be a good sign of a strong healthy pregnancy!! Look forward to hearing about the scan tomorrow.

Still here as you can all see   

 

Shazia xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm back!
Huge thanks and big      to Erica and Jilly for passing on messages for me. Got loads to catch up on, so here goes…

Jess – I'm gutted for you        I was in Notre Dame when I received the text from Erica telling me what had happened, so I lit a candle for you   It's so bloody unfair, but you don't need me to tell you that. Hope that everyone at work wasn't too insensitive or crass. Take it easy this half-term break; thinking of you loads.

Erica and Julie –          While I was lighting a candle for Jess, I lit candles of hope for you both and your current IVF cycles. Erica – I know I've texted you already today, but just wanted to say how much i am thinking of you. Two blasts is a terrific result – that's what I had on day 5, and look what happened to me! Julie – good for you for standing up to the evil devil houndb**ch from hell. I'm counting down the days to her departure with you – sooooooooooooo glad she won't be around when you go through ec and et. I see that as a really good omen!!!!

KJ – I discovered your fab news when I was in Notre Dame, too! What can I say? It's utterly, utterly brilliant. There are going to be some very happy children with a wonderful future ahead of them, and you and your DH will make incredibly loving, committed parents. Your news made me feel that sometimes sanity and justice really can prevail in this mad, unfair world. Both DH and are thrilled for you.

Kelly – woohoo! Can't wait to find out how many you have tucked away in there! Sending you lots of           for the scan today.

Moomin – Megan really is a little smasher! You must be so proud.

Shazia – not long now, chicken! Can't believe d-day is nearly here! Sending you lots of love and luck for when the hour approaches!!!!

Perky – Oh, love. You are having such a rough time. I really, really hope you find a way through all this. 

Jilly – big loves and huge thanks for posting on my behalf. Haven't been anywhere near a pc for the last two weeks, but didn't want you all thinking I'd gone awol again! Fab news about you starting ICSI – welcome to the roller coaster (and I have every confidence that it'll end up in a huge, huge BFP for you!!).

Holly – huge        to you.

Big hugs to Starr, Struthie, Rachel, Lilly, Molly, Candy and anyone I've missed.

All fine here in Catwoman land – both twinnies are very active, and have started scrapping together already! Had a lovely two week break – DH organised the whole thing. We were meant to be going to the States for two weeks – we originally booked it in March, well before our IVF cycle, so we could have something to look forward to when it 'failed'... ha, ha, little did we know I'd be five months pregnant with twins! As the time approached we were less and less happy about going, and our consultant was even less happy about it. Amazingly, we got all the money back from the hotels and airline – and were able to have a much more relaxing break in this country and in Paris (all booked at the absolute last minute!). I won't bore you with the details, but suffice to say it was two of the happiest weeks DH and I have ever had together... and we were very      to be returning to work today.

Anyhoo, will be logging on later to catch up... lovely to be back with you smashing ladies. Look after yourselves.

Tons of love,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

Claire - glad you had a good 2 week break and glad all is well with the twins

Erica - Have been thinking of you - when I had ET we went to blasts and look what happened to me!!!!  Sending loads of        

Jilly - It is good to see you back and posting again, have missed ya      

Kelly - Thanks for the text hun!!     

Sair - How are you?  Are you on half term this week, hope your two not so little beans are behaving themselves !!!

Jess - Sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you loads of love and hugs

Holly - Hope you are well hun and enjoying your summer shoe buying (definately like Autumn here today, got the heating on and it is pouring with rain!)

Candy - Hope you and Jacob are well

Starr - How did the second interview go?  When will you find out?

KJ - Can't believe you have been matched already - you will know in your heart if the match is right or not.

Molly - Hope you are ok and not working too hard 

Big hello to everyone else 

All is well here, had my father-in-law and his new wife to be staying for the weekend, but thankfully they left this morning - they had to leave early due to most of our roads being closed today due to bomb evacuations - (live next door to a naval airfield that had 20 pipe bombs on it from the second world war - and they have been disposing of them over the last 5 weeks - this week is the last one thank goodness - but the biggest of the evacuations - luckily we are out of the exclusion zone so can stay at home all day!!!)

DH has got a day off tomorrow so we are spending our first day as a family just the 3 of us, going to go and do some Christmas shopping        (sorry KJ - just had to say it!!!)

Right better go, Meggie-Moo is waking and her nappy definately needs changing!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - please hurry up and post as I am busting a gut here since I got your text


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I have just seen it on another thread - WOW is all I will say


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry Moomin  I have had weeping family(and Michael ) to deal with  

Well I am so happy to tell you all our fab news

[fly]  ITS TWINS  [/fly]

As soon as the lady started scanning she smiled and looked at me and said "well there THEY are" 
Totally shocked but so so happy.We have told Oli and he is so excited,so that made me well up.

Thankyou all ssssooo much for your support and good wishes,there is no way I could have done this without you lovely lot!!!!

Erica-fab news hunny,heres to a smooth e/t       

Love,luck and fairydust to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - I will say it again Hun

CONGRATULATIONS - DOUBLE TROUBLE


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Kelly what fantastic news. Well done you!!

Erica hope all went smoothly today. Take it easy hun.

Jilly hey you   

Catwoman lovely to have you back with us, but sorry you have to be back at work in order to be so. Holiday sounded idyllic.    

Feeling a bit weird today, lots of tumy ache and back ache but nothing else. Almost feels like a tummy upset.   

Shazia xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

KELLY – WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I felt it in my water – I just knew there was more than one bean hanging on in there! Here's to a fabulous 9 months (and I reckon it's a pretty good omen for Erica and her two blasts, too!)     

Shazia – hmmmmm…upset tum and backache. Sounds like it could be the start of labour to me!!!!! Yep, it is a shame I have to be back at work to be with you all. We've been without a pc at home for a couple of months now – probs with the pc itself and with internet connection. We got it through DH's work, and are hoping to get a replacement v soon!!!! Seem to have bad luck with all things IT at the mo. Didn't have an internet connection at work for a while after we moved floors, and we STILL have a broken printer. Still can't get my head around being on the 27th floor, either. Fab views, but the office is a nightmare to get to. I HATE, HATE, HATE lifts with a passion that knows no bounds – they're just not natural. 

Reet, best get on...

Love to all, C xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

OMG KELLY!!! Huge congrats to you, Michael and Ollie. I'm so thrilled for you....just like buses then, you wait ages for one to come along and then.....   

Erica - been thinking of you today and sending        for the lovely blasts - fantastic news hunny and    for the 2ww. Hope you're not too sore now and that its all gone smooooothly! x

Jillypops - thanks for the update. Glad the hossie are being so thorough and its good to know you'll start off on the right foot.    for you. BTW, I'm really impressed with your weight loss, well done! 

Julie - hope you are feeling better today and that Angel is doing well. Did the vet give you any answers yet? 

Shazia -     - hope you've got your bag packed hunny and have got someone lined up to post your news! If not, I'm a willing volunteer, pm me if you want. 

Catwoman - your hols sound lovely. How special to light candles in Notre Dame for our special ladies.  I always light candles for our FFs when I'm in big hallowed places....which isn't that often! Glad the twinnies and you are doing well. x

KJ - any developments we should know about?   

Moomin - enjoy your family day out   shopping!

Starr - how did the interview go? Hope the loooooong journey went okay...I bet you had to get dressed early THAT day!! 

Rachel -   So sorry it wasn't to be this month. Definitely discuss your concerns with your c/s hun. 

Holly, hope you're having a lovely long w/e sweetie and that rain stopped play in the cricket! 

BunBun - glad the SW visit went well and hope DH is suitably chastened! 

Perky - hope you are okay and things are looking better for you... 

Jess - sweetheart I'm SO glad you've got a Plan B!   All sounds good to me...and the holiday at Easter sounds wicked! Hope you're doing okay. 

Candy - hope you had a good lunch with your friends. I will post an update on me soon, but have just run out of time as I have yoga at 6.30pm and I'm always late so have got to fly!!! 

Loads of love to you all - a late again Molly!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi my lovelies 

wow kelly, Great great news   worth waiting for eh 

fab news to Erika too  hope you are going to follow in catwomans footsteps  

shazia - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit   but hoping its the start of something exciting 

we've had a hard weekend here..omg this is SO much harder than i thought it would be but we've decided not to proceed with the 2 little girls..lots of reasons...but we feel happy with the decision, in a weird sort of way  the right one/s is/are out there for us

gotta dash, dh is struggling with the gravy 

mwahs all round

kj xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hellooooooooooooo

OMG Kelly  wow twinnies  (again it's like the latest trend!!) So happy for all 3 (5) of you !!!!! xxxx    You must be over the moon xxx

Kim.. glad you've come to decision honey. If you feel good about it then it must be the right one... your family is still out there waiting xx

Molly hello stranger... were your ears burning sat afternoon.. me, Candy and Looby were talking about you    all good though xx

Cat... lovely to have you back.. can't believe you're 23 weeks !! Gone so fast.. I'm with you on the candles/wishes.. often remember my FF xx

Looby thanks for a lovely time  and Katie for the kisses... but i have to say you've got more toys than my niece's playgroup!!  Candy lovely to see you ( and the gorgeous J xx)

hmmm as for the job... the interview went well.. BUT ... there is no job in the area i want. They really liked me and i came in the top 8 so wanted me back again... got told i was fab and just the type of person they want. All great but no good if the only vacancies are in the south west or birmingham... It looks like there might be a job in a few months.. i think they want me to go over and manage one of their shops while i wait for a regional managers job to come up. Not sure yet.. got to speak to then again next week!! Seems like a sideways step, but could be worthwhile long term ??     

Got my oldest niece and nephew 8 and 12 coming for 3 days on weds so another busy week.

Love to all.... esp Shazia (push!) and Jess (mwah) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi lovelies

Thanks for messages but don't think its anything too exciting. Lots and lots of pressure low down but nothing else. Midwife seems to think that its the baby's head fully engaging as symtoms are similar so I suppose thats good. 

Anyway didn't want you to get hopes up  

Will txt Jilly as soon as anything exciting happens!!

Love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wooohooooooooooooooooo what a wonderful lot of news there's been overnight!!

Kels - was thinking of you loads last night (morning your time) and had a feeling too that there would be news of the double trouble variety!!  Sooo very happy for you all hunny.  Keep very well and take it easy.  Just amazing isn't it how life can change.  

Erica - she won't read this but typing it helps!!  Soooo much good luck for those beautiful blasts - it feels so right    

KJ - hey ya huns!  Good on you for having got your head around a very difficult decision.  They're out there, and they'll be with you soon  

Starr - darlin you really are a treasure which of course we alll knew!!  Hope you can find out a bit more and see whether or not the next steps will be worth while.  Big   and hope the end of week goes well with neice and nephew!!

Julie - sending you  and special kisses to Angel for a speedy recovery.  Hope you're feeling ok?  3 days to go but only 2 for you!!     for scan!!

Moomin - scary  where you live!!  Hope you had a lovely day, all three of you!!!  It's raining here too  

Shazia - thanks for update - you had me with bated breath there!!  Sooo hope it all goes easily!!  for your precious little one.

Catwoman - sounds like a wonderful holiday together!  Think it's going to be a while before you get to do that - just the two of you for a while    Pleased you made the decision to stick closer to home and no long flights!!  Take it easy up there above the earth and don't let the lift  you too much!!  Big   to all of you!!

Jillypops - yipeeeeeeeeeee you got some answers and looks like you're making progress!!  Any jobs in the meantime yet?  Thanks too lovely one for the updates 

 Molly!!

Just another day here... work boring, the rain came too late which meant the cricket went ahead  , but had a good weekend anyway.  Have not bought any shoes.... only a couple of tee shirts. Went to An Inconvenient Truth - excellent, you MUST go!!

Big big smooches to all the wonderfuls and everything crossed for this great news to continue!!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Where are you all?  It's very quiet on here!

Kelly - Wow!     Really pleased for you, Michael and Oli - you must be over the moon.

Erica - I hope everything went really well and that those embies are snuggling in beautifully -    

KJ - Sounds as though it has been a difficult and emotional weekend.  Hope you're okay.

Starr - Brilliant to hear that the job interview went so well.  It must be tempting to go for a sideways move after all you've had to put up with recently.  Good luck making your decision!

Holly - Sorry to hear that the job's been so dull and that you've had a hard time with your Mum.  You definitely have some good excuses for shoe shopping I think!!    I'm afraid I've lost track a bit of your next treatment, but I'm guessing it is soonish - sending you lots of     though

Molly -    Hope you weren't too late for yoga!!  

Julie - Hope you're okay.  It must be nearly time for the devil woman to depart??

Moomin and Megan - Big hellos to you as well.  Hope you are loving life as a Mum.

Shazia - Looking forward to hearing your news very soon!!!


All's well here.  I'm a nice, normal and sane person again after last week's tears and tantrums.  Just making myself a super healthy dinner of quorn fillets and veggies but am beginning to think a big plate of brussel sprouts is really not going to help the metformin side effects.  poor DH!!

Hello to everyone else - Jillypops, Catwoman, Sair, Lily, Struthie, Candy, CR and anyone I've rudely missed

Lots of love

Rachel xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

So todays the day then Julie,where are you going to go - home?

Work can only get better now,we're having a time of it at work too,think its going to get worse before it gets better though


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Blimey it is quiet today!!

We have got pants weather today so I have just been blobbong with Oli.Just had two hours sleep on the sofa and boy did that feel weird sleeping in the day,suppose I will have to get used to it eh!! Still got really bad nauseau(havent actually been sick yet) but I am very close to it every single day.Got a stinking cold too so just taking it easy.

Thanks again for all the lovely messages of congrats,every time I read them it reminds me how very lucky I am to have got this far and I can now only hope and pray that all you lovlies are blessed in the same way very,very soon.Love you all loads.

I am sure I wont be around as much as I used to but if its ok with you lot can I hang around??dont wanna leave you cos its so lovely on this thread.

Julie-Ding dong the ***** has gone!!!!!!!!!     wishing you loads of luck for your scan in the morning babe     

Erica-hope your getting plenty of rest sweetie      

Jilly-does your last post mean a certain someone has gone into labour? how exciting!!

Starr-wow its a toughie about the job decision.Sounds like it will be better for you in the long run especially with all the crap you deal with at the mo.Whatever choice you make will be the right one for you babes.Loads of luck  

Kj-aww hun,well done on coming to a decision.You knew in the back of your mind that it was the sensible thing to do at this time as it didnt quite feel 100% right and I am sure it wont be long at all that you get your perfect match chicken!!  

Holly-big    to you babes,your so right about how life can change   Just hoping yours does soon too 

Big squidges to Moomin,Molly,Jess,Sarah(my twin buddie),struthie,Lily,claire and all you other lovlies

Off to eat some bacon sarnies

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Didnt know if any of you knew that Charliezoom has given birth early to a gorgeous baby girl,all is well,here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70908.0


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh julie cant believe i missed smug-b*tch's last day..was going to organise a party  been too busy these last few days, working for a change!! good luck for scan 

push shazia, PUSH!!!

kelly - 2hrs sleep, ah bliss...

jilly - enjoy your new job 

rachel- brussel sprouts bleeeuuurgh  glad you're back to your normal sane self again, arent hormones evil 

starr - enjoy your little visitors  pants about the job, but at least its given you some options and if nothing else distracted you for a bit 

having a manic week here..work 3 days running 9-5  unheard of for me..doing 12-5 tomoz and 5-9pm on fri too - phew..reckon i'll sleep all weekend  but best thing is we are off to see Keane tomorrow eve   cant wait!

mwahs to all

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - hee hee, know what you mean, working is flippin tiring!!!  I'm knackered tonite and thanking the lord it's Friday tomoz even tho it's only been a 4 day week here.  Know you will have a fantastic night at Keane - v jealous as I'm sure you're aware!!  Make sure you sing Frog Prince specially loud!!

Jess - missing you but understand  

Julie - hope now that you've gone flash with your promotion you're still going to be our friends!!!  Heaps of thoughts winging their way to you for your scan today precious  

Jilly - any news yet from Shazia   How was your day at work?  Hope it's going to be more fun than mine was  

Erica           

 to the twin club members  

Moomin and Megan    

Snogs to Catwoman!!!

 to Perks

Jodi - where are you?

Rachel - so pleased you're back to you again.  Horrid the way our emotions go with this stuff.  Hope you've got your plans sorted ? I have a con apptmt on Nov 6 then hopefully will start D/R on Nov 17... it's going to work properly this time I just know it     for us both!!

Hello to all the other fabulous girls!!  Oooh and btw has anyone heard from Babyfish?  Worry about her and her health and it's been ages since we last saw anything of her......

No news here... I finish up at the boring law firm tomorrow.. (thank the lord).  Won't really miss them.  It's been sooo boring the past few days and not even a fancy morning/afternoon tea to lift the spirits.  I'm gonna have sushi as my treat tomorrow for having stuck it out.  GO ME!!  DH has just come home from cricket practise to say he's not playing this weekend as he's injured (woooo hoooo) ooops  I mean oooh no poor you ...snigger  hope he didn't hear that!!  

Anyhooos sending you all the  in the world and look fwd to reading today's instalments tomorrow!!
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS cannot believe that Paul Burrell has written and published yet another book      Planet Holly population 1........


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Julie enjoy your day when you get it, this is the start of many happy days, while the evil one is off on maternity leave.

KJ you must be exhausted, I was really nee dto do a days work this week, but keep putting it off ... maybe next week, have a brillient tiem at the concert tonight, I am going to an indian with some mummy friends, looking forward to a good gossip, although could do with an early night.

Holly glad to see you are sounding positive, let us know how the cons appointment goes, you asked about me on the other thread a while back, sorry I didn't reply, we have had our consultation and semen analysis, its just a case of starting when I am ready, next year I guess

Starr any decisions yet ?

Molly miss you

Jilly hope the job is going well today, do let us know how you got on xx

Erika hope you are resting up   

Kelly hope that cold goes soon x

Ok so this was going to be a long one, but JJ has decided to play in the porch and thats a no no, love to all C x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Morning lovelies

Thanks Jilly for being happy to pass on any news - although nothing yet  

Erica - hope ur feeling well and taking it easy xxx

Catwoman - hope you've not got stuck in the lift     Love to you honey

Jess - miss you    

Holly hurrah that you've finished at the pooey law firm. How dare they be so dull and boring. Yippee about the cricket though  

Kelly another two hour sleep today

Julie how was the blood test       Loads of luck for scan today sweetie.

Struthie am I being really dense or have you recently become a mod

Love to Rachel, CR, KJ, Bunbun, Perks, Starr and Molly. Apologies to anyone forgotten.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all 

Shazia-what you still doing here you should be giving birth right now young lady,stop messing around!!! ONLY JOKING!!!!!!    Iknow it must be dragging now,thinking of you loads hun   

Kj-enjoy Keane tonight babes.   pants about being at work eh!!

Holly-urgh sushi,whatever floats your boat chuck    glad you have done at the law firm.

Julie-thinking of you precious,hope your scan has gone well,been thinking about you loads  

Moomin-hope you and Meg ar ok sweetie!!

Struthie-whats cracking off at work hun??hope its nothing too serious  

Starr-any more on the job decsion??

Candy-roll on next year eh hun.Be great for J to have a little bro or sis or two 

Jilly-hope you got on ok in your new job petal!!!

Rachel-you ok hun??

Right well I managed to combat the sickness a little bit better today,I took a little flask of milk to bed with me and some rich tea biscuits and I had them as soon as I woke up,sstill feel poo with this cold but I am just chilling with Oli at home,got to go and make some spider man cakes with him soon  I even managed a vedg pastie from Greggs today,yummmy.And I did but a double choc muffin that will go rather nicely with a decaff coffee in a little while.

Anywho enough from me

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie

Fab news that all was ok at your scan,hope the phine call tomorrow confirms that you can start stimming hunny!!!! Well done

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Phew - what a nightmare day!  Won't bore you with the details but horrid clients and the most expensive car service I have ever heard of (£850) have really not put me in a good mood.  That's almost a third of an IVF-style baby I've just spent on keeping my car on the road!!!

Anyway, it's nice to come on here and be reminded that there are nice, lovely people in the world!

Erica - Thinking of you          

Julie - Great to hear that you are good to go and that the evil one has gone!  Sending you lots of      for some super-duper follie development.

Holly - It's good to hear that things treatment wise will be moving again for you soon.  I remember that my so called IVF attempt last year was about the same time as you and Julie and it seems that we are going to be almost cycle buddies again this time.  I can't believe nearly a year has passed since then though - scary!  Enjoy your sushi and last day with boring law firm.  

Kelly - Hope you feel better soon.  Has the news about twins sunk in yet?  I told my DH about all the twin pregnancies on here and he got very excited at the thought that that might be us one day!

KJ - Enjoy Keane - I'm sure it'll be brill.  Don't work too hard!

Jilly - Hope the new job is going well  and that it is keeping you out of mischief!!

Shazia - looking forward to hearing some news soon.  Hope you aren't too uncomfortable!

Big hellos to everyone else - Candy, Starr, Moomin, Molly, Catwoman, Perky and co.

I made a bit of progress today (I think!) on my next IVF attempt.  Our GP had sent off our referral but we had heard nothing so I contacted the clinic who told me he hadn't actually filled in the eligibility checklist (kind of essential!!) so they have sent me a copy and I am going to attempt to see him tomorrow and stand over him whilst he fills it in!!  It still seems to be the case that I can start pretty much straightaway though once they have all the blood test results etc.  I have to admit it does all seem to be a bit too good to be true though at the moment - I'm sure there is some secret waiting list that no-one is telling me about.

Desperately trying to lose some weight as well before our next go, but I just LOVE food so much!  Oh well, on that note had better go and get on with my healthy Quorn chilli.

Love to all

Rachel xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Julie 

So glad to hear your scan went well hun.  Fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow...hope you'll soon be stimming!!!

Take care..

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

There will be nothing of you Rachel if you loose any weight C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps

julie - great news about scan..glad you had a nice afternoon off 

rachel  at the car bill, dont you just hate it  lol at it being 1/3 of a baby  glad to hear things could be moving along with your plans

shazia..hurry up will you 

well i'm glad its friday..am utterly pooped..think i used up the last spare energy i had leaping around at Keane..was fab..tho i found it quite emotional too..the first album was such a kind of soundtrack to our life thru the IUI's and the accident and it makes some of the songs really poignant 
been visiting my local ffers baby in hosp this morning (took him my homemade babana muffins as they're his fav) he's quite poorly with an infected knee joint, they dont know if its in the bone or just the tissue but its all quite worrying. he seemed bouncy enough tho, and the muffins were a hit...
got one more work shift this eve - (while the heffalumps parents go to Keane ) and then i'm going to sleep all weekend!
anyone else have frost this morning  couldnt believe it when i found it on the fields while walking caleb..was wondering why i felt so cold..didnt have enough clothes on at all!!

ooh btw, remmber a while back i told you abouit a friend of a friend who was having IVF twins but one was very poorly(incompatible with life) well unbelievably she is now 23 wks preg and they are both absoultely fine! she had squillions of tests and it seems someone made a huuuuuge cock up  what a nightmare for them but a great outcome!

right must fly

have good weekends everyone

mwahs 

kj x

ps hey candy you need a more up to date pic of jacob on your profile


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim they are J's fav cakes too ... infact we will be needed supplies b4 Christmas  as for photo ... I know been thinking about it this week, will see what I have, great news about your friend and the twins, hope they continue growing well x  Julie good you know where you stand and like you say "Bring it on !!"


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a quickie to say have a lovely weekend everyone    

Candy - Great photo of Jacob!

Love to everyone

Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You to Rachel x we have J's friends over for lunch tommorow, so have a full house and Sunday is DH's grandfathers 100th party, so lots of baking and sandwich making, hope everyone esle has a good weekend, this is so quiet at the moment, even I can keep up ! C x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening

Thought I would post whilst Megan is in bed, although don't think she is asleep as can hear her on the monitor - little monkey!!!!

Rachel - Good to hear from you, as Candy said can't believe you need to loose any weight      have you decided where you are going to have your next lot of treatment?

Erica - Sending you lots of     , thinking of you.  When are you due to test?  

Julie - Hurray the devil woman has left - glad you got the go ahead to start stimming on Tuesday will have everything crossed for you and Megan sends you loads of      .  Hope you are not working too hard         - Is it  your new mobile phone number I got?  Know more than one Julie     

Jilly - How are you doing?  And how is the new job going?

KJ - Hope you have a relaxing weekend after working all the hours you have this week, made me feel tired just reading about it.

Kelly - How are you doing Hun?  Know what you mean about posting on here, sometimes I feel really guilty as I know I am one of the lucky ones as IVF worked first time for us and now have my precious little bundle.  But at the same time I would miss everyone who has supported me since I joined the site.  (hope that makes sense)

Holly - Hurrary to finishing at the law firm.

Got to go dinner is on the table, will add more when I have finished     

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK Part 2

Sair - how are you doing?  How many weeks are you now?  Not long until your next scan.     

Shazia - Any movement yet?  Wishing you all the best for your big day.     

Catwoman - Hope you are ok and enjoying being back at work after your break    

Starr - Hope you are ok?  Have you made any decisions yet about the job?

Jess -     

Molly - How are you?  Hope you are not working too hard    

Big     to anyone that I have missed .

All is fine here, enjoying life as a family, got a relatively quiet weekend this weekend, although my cousin and her hubbie are coming down to see Megan and of course us on Sunday !!!!!!  

Think     is about to make her return as getting the usual back ache and cramping etc, one thing I did not miss when I was pregnant      

Right off to watch the end of Coronation Street and then clear up dinner, hope you all have a good weekend.

Take care

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya.. Just a quickie as my little visitors have finally gone to bed!!   

Had a lovely few days been to London Zoo, cinema and had loads of fun. They go home in the morning    

No time for personals just a quick YAY to Julie that the evil one has finally left the building !!  

No decision yet about the job... got to call the guy on monday to see what/if he could offer me  so will wait for that. At the moment i'm veering towards sticking with the devil  you know...

Will try and catch up over the weekend xx

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah Candy - thats a lovely pic 

starr glad you've had a nice few days 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moomin you are good with your posting, hope you don't feel any pressure to, we just love to know how you are getting on.  Thanks KJ, Starr zoo sounds fun, hope you can relax today C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Forum is always so quiet at the weekend, I guess no work surfing, did any of you see Alless's good news ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72233.new;topicseen#new


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Candy - you beat me to it  

xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh thats fab news - I was thinking about Aless the other day xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Yipee Shazia & DH    One of each now!!! Hope everything went beautifully  Loads of  to you all!! Can't wait to see the pics of your gorgeous girl!! Love her name!!

Julie - great news on the stimming!! It's all happening now hunny! Thinking of you so very much   

Erica - you too gorgeous. Halfway there darlin!!!      

Starr - really hoping you're doing ok with your decision making! Lovin the sound of the zoo etc with neice and nephew! Bet the house seemed quiet after they left 

Jilly - how was work  And thanks for posting news!!

 to Caroline!!

KJ - so relieved to hear about your IVF friend with the twins. "They" say that scans can be a bad thing for that very reason. I really hope they have an uneventful rest of pregnancy and their two little miracles arrive safely and beautifully. Glad Keane was as fab as expected!! Also - hope little poppet is better - and that the magic muffins did the trick 

Kel - lovin that ticker! Boy you're going to be busy!! Hope you're cold has cleared up and you're feeling a lot better 

Moomin - Candy's right, hope you're not feeling too pressured to post! We're all thinking of you and lovely little Megan!!

Candy- feeling ok about stepping into tx next year then? Little J's such an inspiration I truly hope it all goes as smoothly as last time  He's growing up so quickly and I just love his latest pic!!

Rachel - have you been a little food  over the summer  You certainly didn't look like you needed to lose weight when we all saw you!! Hope now you've got those forms you can tick that box and get that approval for funding! I so hope it's all straight forward for you now 

Hi Molly  - have you had a good weekend? Hope it wasn't too manic!!

 Jess!

Nothing news worthy here. Had a good weekend and went to two movies. Misky arrived back on this side of the world and we had a great phone catch up. Got a number of bits and bobs together to sell on Ebay - can't wait to get them sent off. Weather is  here today, very stormy wind. I'm on call for work this week so if anyone needs help at the last minute I'm it... eek hope they don't - it's gorgey neices 2nd b'day tomoz and I'm looking fwd to her opening her presents.

Loads of big snogeroooos to all and  for all the fab news to continue!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats to Shazia,DH and Toby - welcome to the world Lainey xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol holly, theres a classic mistake im your post 
back later, just watching last nights x factor results on itv2

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Good grief girl - what on earth is this job    It's sounding seriously saucy!... does it involve wearing little removable costumes and... poles    xx

 to the rapidly shrinking Struthie!!!

H xx

Ohhhhhhhh MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GGGGGGGGGGGGG  what am I like KJ??  It's amended now - phew and thanks for the heads up


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys 

shazia and dh..*   MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF LAINEY  *

ooer jilly, sounds like a fun little job you've got there..i reckon its stacking supermarket shelves, am i close 

great news about Aless 

holly..what have you got your little neice for her b'day?

well i think a working week has done me in..been fighting off a coldy/throaty thing all weekend..think I'm winning but havin an early night tonight as am off to Ikea tomorrow and dont want to miss it. 
today we've been visiting my aunt and uncle who've just moved house to Hampshire, we got caleb from them lastyear..and guess what... calebs father (rampant dog next door) gave Calebs mother another little parting gift before they left so there was a lovely 3 wk old litter of caleb lookalikes  very tempting. calebs mother didnt seem in the least bit pleased to see him lol she kept growling at him as he was rather interested in her puppies! He got near his first cat too and nearly got over a 6ft fence to chase it, using a wood pile for a foot-up, we put him in the car after that as was too risky leaving him in the garden  now looking at our fences at home..some of them arent anywhere near 6ft  but luckily we dont get cats anymore since we've had him but he does chase the foxes eeek

right off to bed, mwahs 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

hehe, I read it last night when I got home and it really made me smile as I know that Caleb is an inspiration     although I am not sure I would want to have gievn birth to him, ouch !! xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Congratulations 
Shazia, Dh & Toby  ​
   - think that might have been a little painful C 

Love to all,
Looby xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

sooooo embarrassed Candy - how did I do that   am crying with laughter and even DH knew that Caleb's KJ's dog and Jacob is your beautiful boy!!  Seriously - am sure Caleb would have been much prettier if you had - lol!!  No offence KJ!!

Looby - stop it!  BTW - lovin Katie's newest pic too!!  I could never get her confused with anyone's pet pooch   

xx's
H


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Only teasing Honey  

Did make me smile    

Ok ok i'll change the subject  

Are you being a lady of leisure today ??

xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly - what on earth did you type as I didn't notice it


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Looby - I'm just popping off to bed, it's snugglebyes time this side of the planet  

Struthie - hun I couldn't possibly tell you I'm way tooooo  

Mortifyingly yours!
xx's


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

so it is 

Subject nicely changed   

Nite Nite then Honey   

xx

         Mortifyingly yours!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwww Holly don't be   it just shows you have two other men in your life C x

We went to DH's grandads 100th party yesterday, well should I say helped organise by making lots of food and hundreds of cups of tea  it was a really amazing day and an honor to be part of, bit worried about putting too much info incase anyone was there, but don't expect many over 60's are ttc'ing hehe

As granddad was in the metropolitan police (He was one of the first motorbike patrols) and has now been retired longer than he served, we had a visit from two amazing met policemen, one who brought the latest bike and the latest car for Granddad to ride in/on (Although he tried to get on the bike, I for one didn't encourage that part !) they did a really funny and heart warming speech, presented granddad with lots of goodies, read out his card from the Queen and special one from the police commissioner Sir Ian Blair, lots of food, interesting people to meet and seeing how happy it made the family, was just such a lovely day to be part of and well worth getting up very early to make all that food x

Kim, baby Calebs, how tempting to bring one home.

Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

E by eck

Sorry I have been awol,been feeling like a slapped   with this bug thing!!!!Better now though.Just blobbing today but its my not so young(28th) birthday tomoz so my sis has booked the day off work and she is taking me out to linch 

Julie-hows stimms hun,is work better now ***** face has gone.

Candy-aww party sounded fab and well worth it!!!! Love the new pic of J!!

Kj-STEP AWAY FROM THE PUPPIES   

  Shazia-HUGE CONGRATS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY DAUGHTER LAINEY     WELL DONE HUNNY!!!!!

Erica-hope your hanging in there hunny      

Jilly-oer missus!!!! Dont really wanna know what your new job is,freaky !!!!  

Moomin-love the new pic!!!!   glad your enjoying family life hunny.

Struthie-you ok hunny

Louby-love the new pic of your gorgeous girlie!!!

Big loves to all

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All ....

Shazia and DH and Toby.... congrats on the safe arrival of Lainey.....  

Lovely name... oh btw hope thats a good omen for our Erika xxx

Holly   worked it out.. ooh poor Candy that would have been a shock !! Glad you and Misky got to catch up.. are you close enough to meet uo ??

KJ i wanna baby Caleb *NOW* < stamps feet and throws a tantrum!!>

Candy Grandads party sounds fab... i feel old at 35... imagine being 100!! Glad it all went well xx

Kelly ah poor you feeling poorly... enjoy your birthday honey... next year will be very different xx

Jilly hmm very confused about the job... Sounds very different from being a landlady 

Looby has Katie got through all those birthday pressies yet?? xxx

Slim Stuthie... so impressed by your weightloss honey.. you've done so well xx

Julie helloooooooo hope you are ok honey.... xx

All fine here... called the guy about the job today.. no answer so left a message... will wait and see if he calls. 
Had our review at the clinic on weds... Doc is all ready for go no 2.. we're still a bit scared so have decided to wait till the new year now. He's very confident about another go... he wants to go for blasts with steriods and clexaine... In the meantime by acu guy is also sounding confident... hmm maybe a race to see who gets me to the prize first  

Had a really surreal moment on sat morning. Was going to work.. Dh was in the kitchen doing breakfast for Matt and Becca. I walked in and said goodbye to them all, gave them all a kiss and turned to go to work . In that moment i had a flash of my future.. leaving my kids and husband for the day. It was lovely but a little sad... Maybe one day eh..

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all 

i've been trying all day to imagine what caleb crossed with candy would have looked like 

starr, hold on to that flash of your future hun, you thought that thought for a reason    theres 7 baby Calebs on offer..6 boys and 1 girl..ready in about 4 weeks for you 

jilly - work sounds like its doing you good  was tempted for nanosecond over the puppies, couldnt do what we've done with caleb again in a hurry, esp with little ones hopefully on the horizon. also the pups were HUGE, def going to be bigger than Caleb 

candy-  grandads 100th sounds lovely, what a special day

kelly, enjoy your 'linch' tomorrow  sorry you've been feelin poorly

i had a loverly time at IKEA...my early night paid off, i feel fine today just got a fab husky voice..didnt spend toooo much  its all just so lovely and cheap that you just HAVE to buy things! Calebs got nice big new fleecy blankets for £1.69 each 

v sad this morning on our walk over the fields there was a dead swan..something had obviously had a good maul at it, fox i presume  but its mate was swimming up and down the river allby itself looking very lost  we always say hello to them in the mornings  do swans find mates again if they lose one?

work tomoz and wed for me, but short days hurrah 

mwahs to all

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all!

Have regained my composure - only just!!

Jilly - aaah job sounds way tooo serious for you!  Pole dancing would be much more fun    Now my advice is not to be overly concerned about DH's results.  SA vary a heck of a lot from time to time and while over 20 mil would be better, the not so good ones are not so very far away from this....      Unfortunately I can't help you with your question either.... have you tried doing a search on the FF site?  It's amazing what you can find out thru the posts of others....  


        
Kel - soz you're still not back to being fighting fit    Hopefully it won't be much longer and tomoz you'll be blooming in all your beautiful pg and birthday glory!!!  Have a great day!!

KJ - IKEA!!  Fabulous... but you're yet again making me jealous... our closest one is in Sydney    So sad about the swans... hate to think of its mate so distressed.  I don't know if they find a new mate either... hope so....    Puppies sound adorable    BTW did you buy a Keane CD of the concert?  It was on the news here how you can now buy cd's 10 min after the concert has finshed - got to see Keane performing in Brighton in the clip - yipee!!!!!!  Oooh btw - have bought neice a little outfit with matching hair accessories... (she's a budding clothes horse at the tender age of 2) and also a little tent!  Can't wait to give them to her.

Starr - oooh hun hang on to that vision!!!  Understand what you mean about it being sad too but take a deep breath and believe it can happen both your Cons and the Accu are giving you hope!!! Good luck for the outcome of the phone call...!!   oooh and btw sadly Misky lives in Wellington in the North Island - I'm in Christchurch in the South Island... but hopefully we'll catch up sometime in the not too distant future.

Candy - what a special day!!  and what a wonderful sounding man he is.  Isn't it amazing to think of how much life has changed during his lifetime and all those experiences he's had.  Sounds like he was made a real fuss of - no less than he deserved.  Big brownie points to you and all your hard work too 

Right - had better get going.  I'm not dressed.... yet and it's 10.15am but I've done my 20 min minitramp workout....so hopefully I'll be let off the hook!!

xx's
H 

PS  Catwoman, Julie, Molly, Erica  , Moomin & Megan, Rachel, Struthie, Jodi and all the other lovelies!!!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Shazia & DH many congratulations on the arrival of Lainey   

Hopefully I'll catch up with you all later - off soon for my medical.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovely girls!
Firstly, huge congrats to Shazia – gorgeous name!      Look forward to seeing her soon, and much love to you both.
Kelly – happy birthday lovely girl! Hope you have a smashing day    
Erica – thinking of you tons. Will text you again today        Take it easy and hang on in there – not long to go!
Jilly – don't panic about your DH's sperm sample – Richard's was v changable, too. Have you put him on some multi vitamins and minerals? My DH improved the quality of his massively with Marilyn Glenville's Fertility Plus for men (you can buy them on the internet from the naturalhealthpractice.com (I think), or do a google search. I also put him on 1000mg of vit C and co-enzyme Q10. Cost a small fortune, but his morphology improved dramatically from 5% to 30%, and his motility improved, too. I also think his count doubled from about 20 million to 40 million in about 3-4 months. Keep him off the booze and ****, make him wear boxer shorts and if you get any lip from him, give him a slap and tell him it's only for three months until your IVF cycle starts   Sounds like your hospital is really good – mine gave me a thrombophilia test after first IVF failure (tests for abnormal blood clotting, which can interfere with implantation), and karyotyping (analysis of your and your DHs chromosomes to see if there's a possibility of either of you carrying abnormal chromosomes that may be inherited by  some of your embryos, leading to repeated failed implantation or miscarriage). A positive result is v. v. rare, by the way, but it's great your clinic is screening you for this. And the Clexane is great, too – it's brand name of heparin, which thins the blood and can help with implantation, even if you don't have clotting issues. I it took during my successful cycle, and I'm convinced it helped me get my double BFP. So be positive, chick – there's tons to be positive for!
Julie –           to you for stimming. I am convinced this is the cycle for you, not least because the wicked witch has gone and you're free from those bad, bad vibes. Masses of              to you!
Jess –                    You have been v. much in my thoughts. Hope you're OK, or as OK as can be expected.
Masses of love to everyone else – in a hurry, as boss has stapled my boobs to the desk again for the last week and doing this when her eagle eyes are off me! Spesh hugs to gorgeous Holly, KJ, Molly, Candy and all the other best girls.
All fine with me – 24 weeks today, so I've got to the point of viability. Don't want to tempt fate, but I feel like I've reached a landmark and am feeling more relaxed by the day and more able to believe that it's really happening. I am such a worrier, and really am still knicker checking at six months...
Lots of love to all,
C xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oops! KJ, forgot to add – so pleased all fine with your friend. Funnily enough, have thought about her several times recently and wondered what happened xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Where have you all gone?!!

This is just a quickie from me.  I just wanted to say.........

Erica- Thinking of you and sending you loads of       

Shazia - Congratulations on the arrival of Lainey     

Will try and log on and again and do a proper post in the next couple of days - it's all a bit hectic here!!!

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Jilly for lovely PM - you are a little star!

Been feeling pretty crap really but think I've turned the corner now.


Shazia - huge congrats on birth of Lainey - I think I'm right in saying there was/is a Lainey on FF who really helped me loads when I first joined.  

Can't wait to see the pics!  

Erica - really hope this 2ww is ok for you - nearly there now - got a good feeling about you!  So hoping this is your turn.      

Julie - good luck for Monday, sure everything will be fine!    

Struthie - fab weight loss - are you looking like Kate Moss yet?!!!
I put most of mine back on again with the bloody drugs & now can't stop eating like a horse.

Told my boss I was going to run round the school field after work & not stop til I was a size 10 but he told me it was too dark & cos I wouldn't be able to see was a H&S issue!!!!!!

Cos I was off with ivf when it was our 2 parents' evenings at school, I've got to do mine all in one go tomorrow - teach all morning & pm & then parents eve from 2-8pm!!!!!!

6 hours with 4 x 10 min breaks!!!!!!!!

Will be pointing out to boss that this is far more of H&S issue than running round the field in the dark!!!  


Claire - thanks for candle in Notre D!  Hope twinnies are behaving & letting you get some sleep.  Hope staple marks soon heel up too!

Holly - good luck! Is all that bouncing around good for your ovaries?!!!  I think laying on the settee eating cake & choc will be much better!

KJ - Things sound good in KJ land!  Any news on the new family yet?


DH & I are still fed up - he's got a stinking cold & he's never ill so think it's made him a bit run down, so we've booked a holiday!  Can't afford it but we're off to the Maldives for 10 days at Easter!! Yippeee!!!

It's the same island we went to 3 years ago but we've upgraded the room & are having a seaplane flight from the main island - instead of a v dodgy boat trip that took 3 hours!!!

Then it's looking at donor eggs abroad.  Going to make follow up appt with cons for next week, hopefully.


I had hypnotherapy to help me relax!!! Was really good - so much better than I thought it would be, not scary at all.  Really has helped me to be less anxious, def recommend it!

Anyway, must go, early night required!
Hi to all the other lovelies!

Mwah, mwah
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess - soooooo good to see you back   You've got loads on today - so hope it all goes well and I agree - way more of a h&s concern seeing all those parents in one evening  - than going out running    Minitramp is great - really recommend.  I used to think they were just another piece of gym junk but getting on it and turning up the music really loud and hoping like hell the neighbours aren't watching is sooo much fun.  Having that holiday to look fwd to will be fab  - no, I'm sooooo not envious    Keeping those other plans going too  

Catwoman - how's life way up there in media land?  Hoping your lift phobia is getting better!!  You may have to check out those fear of flying courses and substitute the aircraft for a lift...    just a thought!!  It must feel good to be moving into those big weeks now hunny!!  Lets hope the rest of them fly and those beautiful pair will be with us before we know it.

Rachel - you're sounding busy hun.  Looking fwd to your news soon  

Jilly - you'll have quad muscles to die for with all that work - then you really MUST take up pole dancing!!  I'm lovin the thought of Erica's DF's antics....!!!  I think...!!

Erica - hey precious girl!!  Great to see you on the other thread yesterday!!  Crossing off those days and we're on the homeward straight now!!  Bring on that BFP!!!!    

KJ - you too fabulous  

Molly - miss you and hoping all is well in Mollyland!!

Starr - any developments sweetpea 

Just a swiftie...  I've not anything newsy from here... still househunting but nothing new to report....  Bored not working... have been baking again.... roll on appointment on Monday....!

oooh and Julie sends big snogeroos and   to all.  She's mega busy with her new job and has pc problems at home so can't log on in the evening, but is thinking of us all - ahh bless her.

xx's to all
H


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello ladies

Just a quickie from me today but will try to catch up later.

Thank you all so much for the lovely messages. Lainey is doing well and breast feeding is becoming easier everyday. Toby is very proud of his little baby although not too keen when she screams! Was gobsmacked it was a girl as was convinced would be a boy. The birth was amazing and was so lucky to have two fantastic midwives.

Will post some pics soon I promise.

Love to you all especially Jess and Erica, and huge thanks to Jilly for posting the news.

Shazia xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Shazia – welcome home, honey – and welcome home too to the gorgeous Lainey!
Jess –  it's lovely to hear from you. Reckon donor eggs sound like a great idea and a really positive way forward   
Holly –     Many thanks for keeping us up to date on Julie.
Erica – Have pm'd you. Hope all is well – I would've texted you, but it would be a v.long text and my fingers would have gone numb!
Huge love and hugs to everyone else.
Just a v. brief message, as eyes and ears of the world seem to be upon me today   Everything fine, and new home pc should be up and running by the weekend      !
And it's five weeks today until I go on mat leave... thank god. Don't think I can handle much more. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired and my pubic bone hurts when I walk (sorry if tmi). My two-hour daily commute is beginning to take its toll!
Right, back to la-la mag land...
Loads of love,
c xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm back 
Sorry girls, bear with me, I haven’t been on the site for 2 weeks & there is loads to catch up on. Work has been very busy this week, they piled it all up for me while I was off which was very nice of them  Still it’s taken my mind off my 2ww which has flown by. 

 all for your lovely messages, thoughts & wishes whilst I've been away. I’ve caught up with them all & it means alot to me to have your support & know that I’ve been in your thoughts. Extra thanks to Jilly, Julie & Claire for keeping in touch via text, you are all special ladies (needs in Jillys case ). Special loves to my mate Jilly for passing on all of my progress & constantly keeping my spirits up  Can’t be nice to her any more she only takes the **** out of me.

Jilly – Better give you a few     in case the praise goes to your head! Ooer Mrs Customer Service Officer get you, haven't you told the girls you are working in an Ann Summers shop  Ooooohhh exciting news mate     so happy for you. Cons sounds like he has got everything sorted.
Shazia – Ah congratulations to you, DH & Toby on the birth of your beautiful daughter  Lainey Erica May  Hope you are all well, can’t wait for a pic. Lovely name by the way (ignore Poops  ) especially the middle one!! I saw 8 magpies the other day but can’t tell you what I’m wishing for  
Brunette Starr – Are you still dozy?   In fact are you dressed yet? Acupuncture tx sounds great & well done on interviews  even though you haven’t been offered a position close to home yet, fingers crossed. 
Julie – Hello hun, are you ok?   Working hard by the sound of it. Fantastic news that devil ***** boss has gone, wohoooooooooooo  Wishing her a long & extremely painful labour  Glad stims are going well, you’re whizzing through this cycle aren’t you. How is Angel now? What operation did she have?
Jess – So very sorry to read your news mate my thoughts & love are with you    I know what was riding on this cycle & can imagine how you have been feeling. Just take one day at a time & give yourself time to recover, it takes a while to come to terms with & see a way forward. Good to hear that you are already doing some  things, a trip to The Maldives, OMG how fantastic I am soooooo jealous I’ve always wanted to go there. And you are obviously looking at other tx, I knew you weren’t ready to give up yet. Wishing you lots of luck with donor eggs  looking forward to following your progress. I didn’t get offered the chance of going to blasts by the way I told the hospital what I wanted. As it was my 3rd & final IVF/ICSI I wanted to try if I could.
Holly – Oooh mate it’s taken me ages to catch up!   Only managed the one thread yesterday, so many pages. So your niece is a clothes horse eh, wonder where she gets that from?   Hope you have sorted your problems out with your mom & that you are not stressing as you are about to start tx & need to be calm & relaxed. Like you said I hope Jilly looked after my cat for me   And pole dancing, yeah right, have you ever seen a pole dancer that looked like this  The radar has been working well & all +++ vibes have been gratefully received thank you. F,H,B,&,T lovely girl. 
BunBun –  to DH for forgetting your anniversary, hope he made it up you big style! Hope medical went well & it sounds like all is going well on the adoption front. Your panel date of 24 Jan will be here before you know it     
Moomin – Gorgeous pic of Megan  hope you are both well & thanks for the babydust   
KJ – Good to hear Caleb is better, lucky you seeing Keane I love them  & even luckier you getting a nice tax rebate to treat yourself with  Lovely to hear that you are already being offered placements & I’m sure you thought about your decision regarding the 2 little girls thoroughly & it must be right for you. Your little one(s) are just around the corner  
Rachel – Hope you are feeling better  & that you got your dopey GP to sign your form. I had a similar experience when I did my 1st IVF sometimes they just don’t understand the urgency of it all   Sorry to hear how much your car cost, what a shocker!
Katrina – Hope that nasty flu has gone  & that you’ve heard from your hospital regarding your IVF tx  
Molly – How’s you darlin’?    Obviously very busy at work but saying very little about yourself which worries me   I’ll send you a huge hug & hope that everything is ok. Are you still wearing your orange knickers for me?  
CK6 & Perky – Hi  hope you’re both ok.
Kelly –   on double trouble. 
Catwoman – Thank you sweetheart    for the candle what a lovely thought. Thanks too for your texts, it saves us all worrying when you go AWOL   Glad you had a fab holiday & I can’t believe you are 24 weeks already, wow! Hope you are managing the lifts ok, I don’t like them either. Not long until your maternity leave   & that's a good thing with a 2 hour journey with an aching pubic bone!
Candy – Big  to you & gorgeous J.
Sair – Where’s your ticker?   I don’t know how far you are? Please update me asap or I’ll have to  you. Thanks for your wishes passed on via Julie. Hope all is well with you & the twins  

Wow that’s a big one, apologies if I’ve missed anyone. Back later, need a rest   

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right girls, just a quick update on me  
I'm ok, 2ww has flown by which is a blessing  
Hospital told me to test 14 days from et which   me as I thought it was shorter with blasts. If I'd had an ordinary transfer I would have been testing tomorrow but as I went to blasts testing day is Monday 6th      

I have all sorts of weird feelings/pains etc but I'm trying not to read too much into it all as alot of pg symptoms are the same as the pessary s/e. Did have AF pains but they have disappeared   

Not in work tomorrow, I booked it off ages ago because I thought it would be my testing day so I'm going     shopping instead, no point wasting it. So I'll next be in touch on D-day or is that T-day   

Love to all.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica

Good luck for testing on Monday, will be thinking of you.  I thought your test date would be sooner.  I had blasts and tested 2 weeks after e/c, which meant 9 days after transfer.

All the best and enjoy your christmas shopping day tomorrow.

Megan is sending you loads more


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Erica – good luck for Monday, gorgeous one! My Af pains came and went, too – as did my breast pain. It's great you've got this far... stay positive!!!!!!!!!!!
Moomin – Hello to you and the lovely Megan!
c xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Moomin & Megan       
 I was shocked about my testing date too but it was the same for Catwoman so I guess all hospitals are just a little bit different. Thing is I would have been testing tomorrow anyway  
Oh well I've come this far, the time has passed quickly enough & Monday isn't too far away is it. I'll enjoy  CHRISTMAS  shopping, hope you have a good weekend too.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Claire hun   

Big thank you for pm, I'm about to do a quick reply before I finish at 5pm.

Erica.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely to hear from you Erika..sending lots and lots of        and         for monday..arent you just a teeny bit tempted to test early 
...and as for  shopping..well.... 

laters all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Erica, thinking of you xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Just a quickie!!

Erica-Cant believe its nearlt test day,I reckon its gonna be great news hunny

        
        
        
        ​
Jilly-sounds like you have a fab new boss there hunny wont be long now babes

Julie-hows stimms hunny??

Sair-gonna text ya hunny,really hope your scan went well this week  

Loads of love to all

I had a funny day yesterday,I woke in the middle of the night on thurs dying for the loo and after that I started getting cripling pains in my tummy which had got alot worse by the time Micheal got home from his night shift,it was a constant intense sharp pain low down on my right. We had to get Michaels mum to take Oli to school and he rushed me to A&E I was screaming and crying in agony all the way and the pain was that bad they had to take me straight through,I have never been in so much pain.

I just didnt know what to do with myself cos the pain was so bad,I was bending over screaming while the nurse tried to get bloods/blood pressure etc,I was like this for nearly 2 hours and then the pain slowly eased off,and its a good job because they could not give me any pain relief as they didnt know what it was

When I had calmed down a doctor examined me and also spoke to a Gynae consultant for their opinion.After they got all the blood results back they decided there was no need for a scan as they were not at all concerned it was anything to do with the babies as I had no discharge or bleeding.The results show that I have had a very bad stomach bug and that there are white cells in my urine,which could be an infection but they are not happy to put me on antibiotics until they have more results which should be next week so they sent me home

So quite an eventful day 

I am feeling a bit better now though

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie before i go to see some bright lights.. wooshing, bangs and whizzes!!!

Kel... hope you're feeling better honey... must have been scary for you.

Erika i admire your restraint girl (v impressed) Good Luck for testing on monday     Got a good feeling xxx

Jilly ooh how exciting... Btw no the guy from the job's not called me back.. so much for being fab eh!! Will call again next week but not hopeful 

Love to everyone else


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly - hope you are feeling better now   

Must go - its my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D13%252F13%255F10%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Happy Birthday Struthie

Love 
Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you have a fabulous day Struthie, thinking of you Erica, praying for good news C x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Struthie -           Hope you have a wonderful day.

Erica - Sending you all the             in the world for tomorrow matey and keeping everything crossed.  I will try to sort out a ticker...I promise....I'm just a bit   at doing things like that!  Had a look before and couldn't suss it out!!!

Julie - good luck for your scan tomorrow hun.  Hope those follies are growing nicely.

Kelly - thanks for your text hun.  I didn't realise you had been so poorly...really hope you are feeling much better now.  Take it easy and good luck with your midwife appt this week.

Jilly - fab news about your tx and great that work are going to be good about you having time off.

kj - how's things with you hun?  Have you started your   shopping yet?!!!!!

Catwoman - 5 weeks til maternity leave...how wonderful!  Can't believe where the time is going!

Shazia - how is Lainey doing?  Looking forward to seeing some pics.

Loads of love and hugs to Candy, Holly, Moomin, Rachel, Jess, Molly and anyone I've missed.

I had my 12 week scan on Thurs which went well.  We've got a nuchal scan on Tues which I'm a bit more worried about.

Take care all,

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Woohoo...      

I am impressed!!!!!!!  Really didn't think I would be able to manage that!!!  Had to look back at the pm you sent me Kelly about how to do it!

No more     from you now Erica!!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quickie cos I am SO close to killing Micheal today its untrue   I screamed so much at one point that I lost my hearing!!!!  

Sarah-Yey    you did your ticker!! Loads of luck for your n.scan on Tues hun,you will be just fine  

Struthie-  to you
             to you
             dear struthie
             to yooooooouuuuuuu   

Erica-Cant tell you how painful it is keeping everything crossed hun,even though there is no need cos its gonna be a BIG FAT POSOTIVE dor you hun    

Hope everyone is ok.

We are having SERIOUS money troubles and I am quite upset lately cos its taking over,we haven't got any loans or credit cards just a huge crippling mortgage and the usual out goings. Michaels mum is popping round later to have a chat.She has got 1/2 a million in property and we are hoping she might be able to help us out somehow,so keep everything crossed for us 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica loads of love and luck for you tomorrow, fingers and toes crossed            

Kelly - god lovely what a fright! Thank goodness you are ok. Sorry to hear about the stressful time you are having, hope u have a good outcome from the mils visit    

Happy birthday struthie hope u had a good day.

Jilly ur job sounds very interesting!!! Hope u won't be doing all those strenuous exercises when having treatment sweetheart xxxx

Julie hows it going hun? xxx

Sair good luck with nuchal sweetie, it will be fine and amazing xx

Alls going well here, Lainey is feeding well, although maybe too well as cannot seem to satisfy her at night and have had a couple of nights of feeding on and off for over 2 hrs and then she takes ages to settle, so for our sanity we have been giving formula at night which fills her up. Doesn't have any effect on her breastfeeding during the day which is great. Toby adores her and is very good with her, bless him. have changed pic and am about to put some in gallery so u can have a peek!

love to all

Shazia xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Shazia love the photo of Toby & Shazia, Erica how will we all sleep tonight     

Kelly what a scarey experinec you had, hope you are feeling better, hope you get some help as you don't need the stress with twins on the way x

Molly you ok ?

Starr any decisions/phone calls ?

Kim, hope you and Caleb have had a great weekend and the fireworks didn't care him too much x

Sair, 12weeks already ... good luck with the nuchal, do come and join us on the bfp thread when you feel able 

Love to all Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just popped on to send a few shovels of        to Erika for tomorrow. GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

shazia, lovely to hear from you, glad all is going well. lovely pic 

kelly - eeek poor you, hope you're feeling better. sorry to hear about the money troubles..v stressful for you and you dont need it. hope its sorted soon

candy - does j like fireworks  Caleb luckily doesnt seem too stressed..barks now and again at loud ones but not scared, just telling them to go away . we left him last night to go to our local display and he was snuggled up asleep when we came home...we have music on all over the house to drown out the bangs just in case...

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY STRUTHIE    you kept that quiet 

right roast lamb in the oven so must attend to it..having our first parsnip of the year with it. dh very proud of it 18inches (the PARSNIP!!) tho the last 6 inches are about as thick as a mouse tail  still very impressive 

 to all

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks ladies have had al ovely day,Kim I kept it quiet cos I am now old!
Its dh's birthday tomorrow - now he is ancient  

Off to atch Frost - love to all xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Glad Caleb was ok with the bangs, Jacob wasn't impressed, I guess hes a bit too young, but he is a bit of a baby (I know hes a baby, but you get me very sensitive, which isn't a bad thing), at the halloween party last week, there was one older boy with black paint round his eyes, must have been about 4 years old, J kept doing this really huge scream (Like finger caught in door) then crying, I eventually put two and two together that it was everytime the boy walked in the room, poor little mite was scared stiff and there was nothing I could do.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah Candy - poor little J.  He's a cancerian, we're sensitive souls    He sounds so adorable, just wanna squeeze him!!  

Wooohoooo Struthie -  HAPPY BIRTHDAY darlin   You're soooo not OLD!!  If you're old then I'm old and I refuse to accept that!!  Hope you treated yourself to some 'real' cake and not SW stuff!!

Kelly - you really scared me with your post. I hope you're ok hunny. It must have been frightening to experience that pain and wonder what was going on.  I really hope there will be no more of that and that your financial worries come right too.  It's going to work out - I believe it, you have to too.  

KJ - C is sooo cute in his own little doggie world not particularly bothered.  I hate this time of year for loads of reasons but mainly because of all the awful things that happen to pets.  Mr C was locked inside while we were out, but he wasn't distressed either.  This year our emergency services have been stretched too the max with fire risks being the biggest worry.  We hope there will be a total ban on private sales next year....  Hope DH's massive parsnip was tasty  

Shazia - what an adorable pic!  She's absolutely beautiful!  Sounds like you're getting into the routine really well and bless little Toby for being such a wonderful and proud big brother!!

Hi Sair  soooo nice to see you back!  Really pleased all went well with 12 wk scan and keeping everything possible crossed for Tuesday for you too.  It really is a series of anxious times isn't it.  So hope after this you can relax for a bit.  Big 

Starr - don't give up hope yet.... these things take time.  You never know what's cropped up but I do hope you hear soon and that it's good news 

Jilly - brilliant news hunny!  Wooohoooo - what a great start your new year is going to get off to!  AND great to hear too that your new boss is being supportive!  All bodes well for success hun and it's not going to be long until you're on that roller coaster!

Julie - thinking of you loads for your scan     grow little follies, grow!

Erica - ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm just beside myself with waiting here, so can imagine how you are!!  So much  and of course        for today.  It's Monday lunchtime here already.... and I'm dying to get your news.  

We have our apptmt with the cons later today.  I'm hoping he's not going to suggest cycle monitoring... as that will mean an 8 wk delay.  Hopefully we'll start d/r next week....    There's loads of drama happening in my family at the moment.  My mother who I've been having problems with is feeling the heat from a lot of different things at the moment and walked out and left dad at the weekend.  I'm sure she will be back....  but it's a bit fraught. She has backed out of plans we had at Christmas.  Secondly my sister who has my darling niece has discovered she is 6 wks pg.... and wasn't trying... sigh    They're happy to be pg and it was always going to happen.... just wish the usual, but I am happy for them.  My other lovely sister who had the health scare a few months ago is becoming increasingly unhappy in her marriage of 19yrs and I can't see it lasting.  My SIL announced last night to me that they are planning to have another baby.  I then queried her DH about it teasingly and he was vehement that there was NO WAY they were having any more.... I can't help but wonder if SIL was being a little bit *itchy.... in a - she can, we can't kind of way...  hmmm families  

Anyway - ENUF!
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Blimey its getting busy on here again Ilike it!!!   

Erica-hope your ok sweetie          

Struthie-glad you had a good b'day chuck!! 

Kj-As long as it filled a whole,size doesn't matter    

Candy-awww little J   bless him.

Julie-you ok sweetie stimming pie??   

Shazia-Love the new pic of Toby holding Lainey   glad you have sussed the night time feeding by formula feeding,think thats deffo what I will be doing   so glad your all doing ok babe,lovely to have you around so early,well done chuck!!

Holly-aww hun its all cracking off isnt it?? First of all really hope you get the answers you want when you have your appointment later    second of all I really hope everything sorts itself out with your mum and dad.I know you must be happy for your sis but I also know it can be a very difficult time when others close to you announce they are pg,so big hugs to you hun    ans as for SIL,if she is being spiteful,you deserve better,silly moo!!!!  

Starr-you ok babe,any news on the job front??

Claire-hows you and your twin bump hun,bout time we had some pics 

Jilly-how are you chick??

Big loves to all

Well MIL couldnt help us financially cos she said she is broke(biggest pile of sh*t I have heard in ages) anyway she made us sit down and write our monthly outgoings down(boy was that a shock) and then she said well you have got to cut down(no sh*t sherlock) she then asked how much our over draft is at the mo so we told her and she pulled a face like this    .

So to sum up I have got to get a job,which should be fun seeing as I am starting to show signs of being pg  and we have got to try and clear our overdraft with invisible money!!!! Problem solved then-NOT!!!!!

Sorry for the rant,after everything I just want to enjoy this pregnancy and keep Jammie and Dodger safe but having no money makes that a bit hard and v.stressfull


Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jeepers Kel - this is not what you need right now.  You've had a stressful time and then a worrying scare.  I really hope you don't have to get a job...  carrying twins is hard and Ollie too hun.  I've got a lottery ticket... I'll share it with you if our numbers come up!!!  There has to be another way.... you need to look after yourselves.

Just waiting up for Erica... I'm thinking her news might not be until later....  gotta go to bed.... but apptmt went well.  We can start next week.  Mum back wtih Dad... interesting days ahead!!

Love 
H xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

REAL quickie as it's MIL's 80th Birthday & have sneaked into office to check for Erica's news! Will try to post properly when we've taken her back home on Wednesday (she's staying for a few days). Got to dash & be dutiful DIL! We've had a DVD of MIL's old 35mm slides made that go back 40 years or more (her lifetime's memories  ) for her pressie & are off to watch it on sis's big TV this morning.  Will try to log on again there if I can... 

ERICA -                               So hoping this is your time sweetheart & sending all the +ve vibes in the world! Hope that by now you've had good news & are too excited to post!

Holly  for the family crises...but great news you can start again soon..... Faith & Hope & those other things!   

Julie -     for scan today!

Kelly - hope you're feeling better.  for the pains & the money troubles... 

Sair -     for Tuesday.

Shazia - lovely pic of Toby & Lainey...perfect! 

Jilly - thanks for the pm you're a star!   Will reply just as soon as I can!

Kisses to KJ, Candy, Jess, Starr, Struthie, Catwoman, Moomin, Cathy, BunBun, Rachel, Perky, Looby Lou and all other lovelies.    

Molly
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Molly-dvd sounds fab,I am sure she will love it!!!

Erica-still thinking of you sweetie         

I have just been to see the Boss of an indoor play cnatre near me,I called her cos there is a part time job going,so she asked me to go down to have a chat(she was so scatty but v.nice) anywho she said she will call in the next few days as she does with most applicants so that I can have a trial day. Felt totally naughty though cos I wore a top that covered my ever growing bump.

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cor blimey Erica you know how to keep us hanging,I have got other things to do you know,like eating chocolate      

Only joking babes         

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girls, hope you're all ok & had a good weekend.
Jilly -        thanks for everything over the weekend you are a such a great mate. Will go & pm you after this as I wasn't home last night so didn't get chance to ring you.
Julie - That's great news   like I said it's CD7 for you, I didn't get scanned until CD9 & had 11 follies so your response sounds like mine. Don't worry about the mature 1, there are plenty of others. Lots of       for Weds, hope you had a good weekend.
Struthie -   for yesterday.
Kelly - Hope you're feeling better   
Sair - So pleased 12 week scan went well & hooray   you've got a ticker!!! No need to  you any more. Good luck for nuchal scan tomorrow     I'm sure everything will be fine.
Shazia - Lovely pic  Lainey is scrumptious.
KJ - Did you manage all of DH's 18 inches      
Holly - Whoppeeeeee you start tx next week    fantastic news. So pleased appt went well & I can't wait to share your journey. Massive   & much love for all of the family problems you have. Hope that your mom & dad manage to sort everything out, likewise for your sister. Congratulations to your other sister on her pregnancy news, lovely news but I totally understand the mixture of emotion you must be feeling, I experienced the same with my sister   
Molly - Hello sweets, how are you?   Very nice of you to sneak on to catch up with me, I feel very special   (not needs like Jilly   ) Hope your MIL has a fabulous 80th birthday & what a fantastic gift you have got for her I bet that it will be lovely to watch.

Back in a mo...........................

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Erica -       

What do you mean, back in a mo?

COME ON THEN..............                          

Please, please, please, please, please, please let it be good news.....


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

C'mon Erica, you're keeping everyone in suspenders!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

COME ON ERICA - DO YOU HAVE GOOD NEWS


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Erica & DF 
          
Obviously extra special  to Erica as she did most of the work 

OMG    I'm sure you can appreciate how bloody fantastic it feels to be able to type that!! I've waited 2 years to do it on this site. Suddenly Clomid, IUI, IVF & ICSI has all been worth it. Giving up wasn't an option for me & now the old bird  has been rewarded for her efforts (eh Jilly!!)

I actually did test before this morning, saving the hospital one for this morning to comfirm the outcome. I now have 4 tests all showing lines & not just the line to say you've done the test correctly  Ask Jilly as I texted her a photo from my phone when I found out 

I have phoned the hospital & have a scan on the 27th November when I will be 7 weeks  I can't believe it & it still doesn't feel real. I do feel sick & have backache & do you know what  it feels fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!

Big massive  to you all for your love & support throughout the whole of my journey. I actually told my acupuncturist 2 weeks ago that I actually feel "lucky" to have done what I have. Don't get me wrong no-one would choose to suffer with infertility but I have gained so many pluses. I have learnt an incredible amount about a subject that I was totally ignorant about & that effects more people than I ever imagined. I have met some incredible people who have all had very different journeys/experiences but most of all I've made some very, very good & special friends      

Lots of love to you all.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

WOOHOO, YAAAAAAYYYYYYYY, YYYIIIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....                  

God I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you Erica....I really want to give you a huge hug!!  Wishing you a fabulous nine months!

I will go back now and read the rest of your post!

Loads and loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Claire   

Sorry lovely I forgot to mention you in my 1st post   Thank you for texting me & answering all of my questions   You do know I'm going to have loads more for you now don't you   Somehow I keep following you.

Erica (your shadow  )xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hey hun, you need a new ticker now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

WHAT CAN I SAY? An entire website rejoices!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nobody deserved this more than our lovely, funny, wise and utterly gorgeous Erica.
Huge, huge congratulations. I am over the moon for you.
Tons of love,
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just read your latest post Erica – you keep asking those questions, lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!! It'll be an absolute pleasure                    Welcome to the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(And gorgeous Julie Angel – looking forward to welcoming you, too. It's quality, not quantity, that matters          )
C xxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats to Erica and DF - talk about keeping us in suspenders,well done old girl 

Hope all goes well for you sweetheart


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sair -    at you telling me about my ticker!!! Huge hug was gratefully received & is returned  
Jilly - Forgot to charge my phone so can't ring you later you later anyway     Still it's the thought that counts  
Claire - You might regret that  It gives me such alot of pleasure to join you on a new & very exciting journey. I haven't a clue what's in store so will be plaguing you all the way I'm afraid. I'll pay you later for the lovely compliments which Jilly will never believe were meant for me  Seriously though, thanks for your very kind & lovely words, they mean alot to me   By the way how long before I look like a horse  (And before you answer that JILL  I don't already look like one!) 
Julie/Holly & you Poops - Tx has started or is about to start for you 3       & the BFP rollercoaster  has spare seats. I'll reserve 3 for you.
Struthie - Thank you  Bet your DH will be happy that you're in suspenders 

Erica.xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

erica such fantastic news am over the moon for you. you deserve this soooooo much.

hold on tight little one/s

huge kisses

shazia

sorryfor lack of punctuation but typing one handed as holding a big lainey lump!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*
well bl00dy done Erika!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
am soooooo pleased for you hun, you deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Erika & DF


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS 
ERICA & DF​[/fly]

Looby xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]HUGE CONGRATS ERICA & DF
WELL DONE[/fly]

I really did have a good feeling about this go hunny and I am chuffed to bits that you have now got your 
much deserved          .
Have been waiting all blummin day for you to post and was getting v.worried,you little  you!!!! Know what you mean about it all being worth it now.I remember first chatting to you on the clomid thread and now look at us    

Kelly-(truly over the flippin moon for you babes-well done you did it!!!!!)


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Julie-sorry your so busy at work hun,we are all missing ya bundles!!!! Great news on the scan,dont worry about the bigger follie,I had a couple like that and I still came out with 8 in the end.Loads and loads of luck for your next scan sweetie,thinking of you loads-here is a nice big follie dance just for you

       
         
       ​
Kelly


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

ERICA AND DF - YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!!!

        

[size=10pt]So can't tell you how happy we are!!! Lots of tears of absolute joy here. Sending you love and every possible wish for a happy and healthy 9 months.

Love always
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Got the biggest smile on my face here.  So overjoyed when a special FFer gets this kind of good news.  Erica, I agree with what you said so very much.  I know this journey would be so much harder if I had never found you guys.  I see how far we've all come and the strength we all have is inspirational.  The highs are so much greater when you can share them with people who truly understand what it means to have reached them.  The lows are cushioned by all the support received.  I too feel lucky to have experienced all of this and learned so much from so many fantastic people.  I think what we have on the IUI thread is truly special and what makes it that way is each and everyone of you 

Saw this and thought of you all.... it's not my own words and I can't credit the writer because I don't know who wrote it.

SISTERS 
A young wife sat on a sofa on a hot humid day, visiting with her mother. 
As they talked about life, about marriage, about the responsibilities of life and the obligations of adulthood, the mother clinked the ice cubes in her glass thoughtfully and turned a clear glance upon her daughter. 

"Don't forget your Sisters," she advised. "They'll be more important as you get older. No matter how much you love your husband, no matter how much you love the children you may have, you are still going to need Sisters. Remember to go places with them now and then; do things with them. Remember that 'Sisters' means ALL the women...your girlfriends, your daughters, and all your other women relatives too. You'll need other women. Women always do." 

What a funny piece of advice, the young woman thought. Haven't I just married? Haven't I just joined the couple-world? I'm now a married woman, for goodness sake! A grown-up! Surely my husband and the family we may start will be all I need to make my life worthwhile! 

But she listened to her Mother. She kept contact with her Sisters and made more women friends each year. As the years tumbled by, one after another, she gradually came to understand that her Mother really knew what she was talking about. As time and nature work their changes and their mysteries upon a woman, Sisters are the mainstays of her life. 

After more than 50 years of living in this world, here is what I've learned: 

Time passes. Life happens. Distance separates. 

Children grow up. 
Jobs come and go. 
Love waxes and wanes. 
Men don't do what they're supposed to do. 

Hearts break. 

Parents die. 
Colleagues forget favors. 
Careers end. 

BUT..... 

Sisters are there, no matter how much time and how many miles are between you. 
A girl friend is never farther away than needing her can reach. 

When you have to walk that lonesome valley and you have to walk it by yourself, the women in your life will be on the valley's rim, cheering you on, praying for you, pulling for you, intervening on your behalf, and waiting with open arms at the valley's end. 

Sometimes, they will even break the rules and walk beside you. 
Or come in and carry you out. 

Girlfriends, daughters, granddaughters, daughters-in-law, sisters, sisters-in-law, mothers, grandmothers, auntie's, nieces, cousins, and extended family, all bless our life! 

The world wouldn't be the same without women, and neither would I. 
When we began this adventure called womanhood, we had no idea of the incredible joys or sorrows that lay ahead. 

Nor did we know how much we would need each other. 

Every day, we need each other still. 

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Erica & DH!       
Just sooooooooooooo thrilled for you both. Absolutely fantastic news.....

 so pleased it has all been worth it in the end. There's nothing in the world better than seeing a special (not needs, Jilly!  ) Friend get their dream come true. 

Loads of love Molly
xxx
(on painfully sloooooowwwww laptop & mobile connection) 

PS. Just saw your post Holly....that is beautiful and so true....  Stay strong Sisters! x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic news!!!!! SO chuffed for you & DF - just had such a good feeling about this one!

Well done!

Lots of love
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay Well Done Erika................. So happy for you both xxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all... back 2morrow to catch up

Off to bed now (with a big smile from the good news  )

Night Night xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah i love it when we get good news on here   
lovely post holly, sooooo true
erika, hows the world looking from up there on 
big snuggles and    for all of you still to get your dreams    

kj x

ps if anyones interested my friend stevie is on gmtv tomoz morning (national road safety week this week) meant to be on the couch with Eamonn at 6.10 and 7.15am


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica, been so worried about reading your news just incase, now I am so so very happy, well done my sweet, praying that you see one or two lovely heartbeats at the scan C x


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

wayhaaaaaaaaaaaaaay erika and df, what fab excellent just bloody blooming fantastic news.  you norty person testing earlier and keeping us all in suspenders!!!
just sooooooo pleased for you.
bet you are looking forward to 27th.  be sure to be looking after yourself.

holly fab news on the start next week.  glad to hear about your mum and dad.  sorry to hear your other news about sil, you don't need that.  and you are very good about being positive for your sister despite the personal heartache.  here's to you for next week, but you won't need it, but i will send good vibes to you down in the southern hemisphere anyhow.

julie great news on scan, so many little eggs to do the necessary business, stay positive!  you only need one ickle one!!

there has been so much good fab news on here just lately, it's bfp after bfp, it's just so wonderful to hear.

first day back at work today, mat leave ended and need to earn some mortgage pennies.  missing my special little boy terribly, but i am telling myself it is good cos he is just starting to get clingy to me and i so don't want him to get clingy and miss the good things he will miss out on if he clings to me.  well that is what i am telling myself as i dash out of the creche with the blue overshoe covers still on, cause i will grab him, hold him tight and run if i stay for a minute longer.  mind you i rang about a hundred times and i could hear him 'talking' and he is was fine as soon as i was out of sight!  i am warbling.

love and hugs and positive vibes and just all nice things sugar and spice to you special lovelies.
crxxx    

ps CONGRAT AGAIN ERIKA AND DF!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica and DP

    Congratulations    

Megans baby dust paid off !!! I am so pleased for you, couldn't log on yesterday and have only just had a chance today. I am sat here grinning from ear to ear for you both.

Hope you have a very healthy 8 months, keep us posted as to how you get on

Loads of love

Moomin and Megan

xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - How are you doing Hun, thanks for your texts over the weekend, we were at my parents for the weekend so couldn't really reply.  Glad your scan went well, I had at least 3 follies that over matured on my IVF cycle, but by the time egg collection came around they managed to get 12 eggs out of me, so I am sure all will be ok         

CR - hope your first day back at work wasn't too bad - dreading the thought of having to go back, hoping to be able to leave my current job and just get a job working in Asda or Tesco in the evenings, but will have to see how things go finanically.

Kelly - Hope you are ok Hun and not getting too down over your financial situation.  Know exactly what you are going through

Going to have to cut this short as Megan is starting to cry, time for feeding!!!  

All is well here with me and Megan, she is now weighing 7lb 12 3/4oz, and is now outgrowing her tiny baby clothes and moving onto the new born size!!!    

AF arrived on Friday and it was AF from hell, have never in my life had one that so heavy, hope next month will be better if not going to go and see my GP as don't think it was normal!!! ( I know I am not normal before anyone says it    )

Right catch up with you all later

Love to you all

Moomin and Megan

xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Moomin - was it your first af afrer having Megan,if so it sounds normal to me,my first one after ds was horrific!
Glad to hear she is putting on weight xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Struthie - Yes it was the first - thanks for that, hope the next one will be better then


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I have been trying to log on since yesterday on my stupid dial up computer but haven't been able to get past the homepage until now and have been soooooooooooo desperate to read Erica's news.

I finally managed to get on about an hour ago and was about to post when I had another little incident!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But back to that in a moment..................


All I really want to say is Erica WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                   I'm so happy for you.  You are such a fantastic FF'er and so definietly deserved for this to be your turn.  I had a good feeling about this and it was true!!!!!  Wishing you all the best for the next 8/9 months.

As for me, my heart is beating rather fast just now.  Was just typing away when DH (who was lighting the fire) said "Do you think the fire should be making this noise like a jet engine".  We decided no, it probably shouldn't, and then realised the whole chimney was on fire with millions of sparks raining down on our thatched roof.  Anyway, 2 fire crews and about 10 lovely firemen later and all is well.  But bloody scary at the time!!!

I'm off to get a very big glass of wine and the name of a chimney sweep!

Will catch up with everyone else's news later!!!


Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

rachel  omg at chimney being on fire, how scarey..am thinking we'd better get ours swept 

just popping on to see if there was news from the lovely julie....

havent got to work the rest of the week thank goodness so been catching up on jobs, off to friends for lunch/doggy walk in a mo.
have just put finishing touches to my complaint letter to social services about the debacle we went thru..feel a whole lot better getting that off my chest!

erika - how you doing hun, still flying up in the clouds 

right must fly

mwahs to all

kj xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girls
 for all of your congratulations messages I keep looking at them as I can't believe they are for me. I'm fine  but still in a state of shock. I keep looking at my tests, just to make sure!!
Holly - Lovely words & so very very true  Are you getting excited about starting tx next week, I can't wait  
Kelly - Oh yes I remember the Clomid days only too well  
CR - Hope work has gone ok   it can't be easy leaving the scrummy Harvey but I'm sure he will benefit from the creche.
Moomin - Ah  I think Megan's babydust did the trick. Get her filling out into newborn size clothes, bless her  Sorry AF is so bad, hope you feel a little better today.
Rachel - OMG you poor thing what a scare  with the chimney. Hope you are both ok & that it's all sorted now. Must admit though you don't do things by halves do you girl what a good bit of eye candy, 10 firemen!! There's nothing like a man with a long hose   
Jilly - Thanks for plugging your  in so I could speak to you last night   How's your bread order today Mrs Kingsmill    
Julie - That's great news about the follies    well done you. Lots of       for your scan on Fri & ec Mon. Sorry to hear about your fibroid  hope it doesn't cause you any discomfort.
Sair - Will sort my ticker out this week   hope you & twins are ok.
Shazia - Sounds like Lainey is settling down a treat  hope you're feeling ok too.
KJ - No more work this week   you lucky thing. Glad you feel better for writing your letter to social services   they need to be told & you need to get it off your chest. Hope Caleb is well.
BunBun - Hope all is well with you   & it's 6 weeks to Christmas  on Monday & then it's January & your panel date   
Looby & Candy - Big loves to you & your beautiful bundles Katie & Jacob   
Jess - Thinking of you mate   & hoping you can see the light at the end of the tunnel. It's shining brightly you know   
Molly - HOW ARE YOU?  YOU? You post about everyone but keep avoiding telling us how YOU are? Hope all is good with you & yours   
Starr - Where have you gone  AWOL with new hairdo!!
Struthie - Well done with weight loss   
Catwoman - Aaahhhh I've got questions for you already   Hope you & babies are ok & that maternity leave is getting closer isn't it   

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Darlings, I'm here but it's v frantic at mo and not easy to post – ERica, fire away hun – drop me a pm and I'll ansa when I can. Big loves to Julie & Jilly – will ansa your pm when I can.
Soz for brevity, hope to be back later!
C xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Claire    
Have pm'd you & kept it brief I appreciate you're a very busy gal   Hope you're not stressing & that you are getting enough rest.

Take care, lots of love
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Erica – just pmd you but worried it didn't get through, as closed down page too quickly. If you haven't got it, will try and call you tonight. But you MUST contact hospital about aspirin, as everyone is different and only they can advise you!
C xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Back again, feeling a bit calmer than I was 24 hours ago!  You're right about the firemen though Jilly - they were just lovely!!

Have tried to catch up with everyone and everything but apologies in advance if I miss anything crucial.................

Erica - How are you feeling?   still I hope!!  I really am so happy for you.

Julie - Good to hear that things are progressing well with you.  5 for EC sounds just fine to me.  Godo luck with friday's scan   

Holly -  really lovely words in your last post - it's definitely goo dto stop an dthink of these things every so often.  Thinking o fyou for next week and sending lots of   

Moomin and Megan - How's the gorgeous Megan? Bring on the newborn baby clothes!! I hope all is well with the three of you and that you are feeling better after AF from hell.

KJ - Good luck with your letter - hope they respond appropriately.  Enjoy your non-work week!

kelly - How are you feeling now?  Hope you're okay.

Jilly - How's the new job - hope they're not working you too hard!!

Molly -   Hope all is well with you - as the others have said you have been very quiet.

Starr - hello to you too.  Any more job news?

Big hellos to all the other lovely girls - Catwoman, Struthie, CR, Jess, Sair, Bunbun and everyone else

Lots of love

Rachel


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Come on, who hasn't voted for 2007 meet up ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya everyone haven't forgot you's been really busy I am on a secondment at work and really busy and doing lots of OT.

Erika a hugs congratulations to you and DF I am so pleased for you honey wishing you a happy 8months.

I will do more personals tomorrow when I catch up pn my sleep I am going for a bath then to my bed.

I had to chase up my referral for IVF and asked when I would get an appointment and lo and behold it is August 2007, the nurse I spoke to told me alot of rubbish, I wish I remembered her name so I could speak to her  , I will wait till the appointment comes in then complain.  So we are thinking of going private, might do eggshare but will need to go to Newcastle as Scotland doesnt do it, and DH sister lives there.  My head is in a spin at the mo.  DH even looking at Norway they can do 3 IVF's for £3000 without drugs but includes flights and hotel, but I am not sure.

Will do lots of personals tomorrow.

Again Erika a big   for you.

Katrina


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

hello lovely friends!

Erica - believe it babes - it's real and it's your time   What an amazing feeling and truly deserved 

Julie - sunshine thinking of you so very much.  I know this is a very anxious time, but I feel so sure you will get there.  You only need 2 at best remember and Monday is still a good number of days away and sooo much can happen to get those little ones growing.  Hoping so very much you're not letting it get your down.  As for fibroid... what is that all about?!!!    I'm sure it's not going to interfere with tx though.  Big breath and little steps at a time.  You're jumping those hurdles and as KJ says... Eyes on the Prize precious!!  We're with you holding your hand and sending you sooo much   Oooh and we understand you can't post as much as you like, sometimes that's just the way life is and we won't hold it against you... well not for long anyway  

Rachel - OMG!  What a shock!!  So pleased you had 10 men in uniform (with great big hoses as Erica said   ) to help you out.  It would have been terrible had the puta not been saved in time!!!  How's you otherwise hunny?  Got all those forms signed and on their way?

Jilly - how are your knees holding up Mrs    Oooh and what's this about being Mrs Kingsmill 

Catwoman - damn work    Always intereferes way too much    Soooo hope your puta will be on at home so you can chat to us while you're on maternity leave (with your feet up of course!!)  

Jess -  lovely one

KJ - oooh goody nice days to yourself again!  That's good - plenty of time for  shopping!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moomin - eeek, doesn't sound nice... Hope you're feeling better again hunny  Ooooh and little Megan will be in a school uniform before we know it.... they grow up so fast!!!!!!!!!

Shazia - how's Lainey doin darlin?  Hope you're getting some sleep now  

 gorgeous Molly

Kelly - how did you get on at the child play centre?  Any news?  Hope you're ok and finding time to put those feet up!!

CR - oooh poor you.  Hope you're coping ok... it's all sounding v full on!!  to Harvey in his big boy routine and thank you for your lovely words and thoughts  

xxx's
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all  
Catwoman -  for your pm you are an absolute doll  
Poops - Has your name appeared on the naughty board yet  
Rachel - Glad you're feeling better, look I've got you another one!  
Candy - I'm a good girl (but then you already know that  ) & have voted.
Katrina - Thank you very much. Hope work calms down & that you had a lovely sleep  Sounds like you've got alot to think about regarding tx, hope you see a way forward soon    August 2007 is a long way off &  to the nurse who misinformed you.
Holly - Will you be joining me?       There's a spare cloud up here I'll put your name on it  And because you asked Holly, Jilly seems to be having quite alot of trouble getting to grips with the bread order  
Julie - Off to pm you now 

Huge  to all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon my lovlies,

Erica-love the new ticker    cant stop grinning for you hunny 

Julie-loads and loads of luck for your scan tomorrow hunny,keep us posted babe,thinking of you loads 

Rachel-e by eck fire scares the s**t out of me,glad all is ok (firemen phwoar) 

Catwoman-sounds manic at your neck of the woods babe,hope your ok??

Kj-you ok chuck??

Holly-that link doesnt work for me!!or is it just me   

Moomin-you ok hun??hows that gorgeous girlie doing??sorry your having a bad af,I rememver my first one after Oli,not nice 

Jilly-hows you babe

Holly-how is everything with your family now chick,did your mum go back??  

Katrina-I would highly reccomend going private if you can hun,takes the stress of crappy nhs away. I did egg share twice and dont regret it once and it saved us a fortune.the best thing to do is ask for all the info and maybe for an appointment with the egg share team at the clinic you are thinking of using and ask for a chat.

Big loves to all I have missed

Think I am coming down with a bit of a cold urgh!!!! Have not heard from that job I went for,ah well.Good news is that I have got an appointment at my job centre on Monday cos its looks highly likely that I will be able to claim income based job seekers allowance up untill I am due,which is great as we need the money. Even though I am looking for work I doubt anyone will employ me as I am starting to show. I wouldnt normally claim benefits if I didnt have to but needs must.

Also I have started doing mystery shopping for an online company,I had my 1st assignment yesterday and all I had to do was enquire about current accounts at a bank local to me and I got £10  Its all good

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello lovelies

Just popping in to say hi and to wish Julie lots of luck with her follie growing. 

Things ok here, Lainey is gorgeous but seems to have her body clock back to front!! She sleeps all day and then screams most of the night...................ok slight exageration but certainly feels like it! I'm sure she's colicky if not windy as she starts about 7 and is either crying or fretful for most of the evening. When she wakes for her nightime feed it takes absolutely ages to get her back to sleep. Last night she woke at 2.50 and I got her back to sleep at 5.45!!!!!!      Am slowly going     

Anyway tomorrow have appt with cranial osteopath so am hoping for a miracle. If anybody knows of any success from these would love to hear about it. 

Sorry for moany post, loving you all xxxxx

Shazia xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the messages, work still hectic I am in HR and its so busy.

Kelly hope you are resting and the cold doesnt appear, good luck with the job centre and get some money, needs must, mystery shopping sounds good and being paid for it.

Holly good luck with tx sweetie.

Erika hows you?

Jillypops hows the job?

********** hope scan goes well tomorrow, good luck.

Rachel what a nightmare chimeny on fire at least you got some hunky firemen to save you.

Moomin hope your feelin better now, Megan is such a sweetie.

Hello to everyone else.

My bloods came back normal which is good, but another thing to cross off to say everything is normal and we are just unexplained.  One of the new girls I am working with had 4 IVF's and the 1st one the fell pregnant with triplets and lost them at 21 weeks, she fell pregnant again on the 4th go and has 7 year twins a boy and a girl, there is hope.

Katrina


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73672.0


----------

